# مواضيع من واقع ممارسة المهنة



## nagopc (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*فلنبدا الحوار من الافضل*





السلام عليكم

الاخوة الاعزاء لقد تم نقل هذا الموضوع والمكتوب من قبل الاخ nagopc ... هذا الموضوع يعتبر مبادرة قوية من الاخ الكريم لنقاش بعض القضايا التي يعاني منها ممارسي مهنة ادارة المشاريع في ارض الواقع ... ونجد انها نقطة تقرب الدراسات الاكاديمية من الواقع المهني.
نتمنى مناقشة الموضوع وطرح الاراء للوصول الى مايقربنا الى الحل.... وشكرا .. ابوصالح

1- 3 مواضيع هم الغالبين في هذا الوقت 
ا- الفيديك و مدي جدوي تطبيقه في اعمالنا الحاليه ... و لماذا يحارب من قبل الاستشاريين العرب علي الرغم انهم جميعا مشتركين في منظمة الفيديك المصدره له ... و مخاوفهم من انحسار دور الاستشاري في العمليه الهندسية و تزايد دور المالك في هذا العقد و الغرامات التي تقع عليهم ... و تخفيف الضغط علي المقاول و اعطاءه بعض الحقوق المنقوصه في التعاقدات الحالية الحكومية
اما عن و جهه نظري فانه رائع ان نتشارك في مخاطرة العمليه الانشائية و لا ان نترك يتحملها لوحدة فتكون سببا في هلاكة ... كم من المقاولين افلسوا و اغلقوا شركانهم و تشريد عماله كثيره بسبب ظلم الاستشاري ( القائمين بالعمل لدية و ليس هو شخصيا ) انا عن نفسي طوال عملي الهندسي كنت اشراف من قبل مكاتب استشارية او مهندس حكومة ( مهندس مالك ) و رايت كثيرا من المظالم تقع علي المقاولين ... لا اتساع السلطة التي لدي مهندسين الاشراف و ربما يكون لدية عقد قديمة من حياته او تربيته او عدم خبره جيده في مجال التنفيذ و ليس الهندسة بصفة عامة .
اليس لهذا تاثير سلبي علي العملية الهندسية و مدي جودة الاعمال 
من راي الشخصي انه يجب
ان يكون مهندس الاشراف خريج قديم ذو خبرة سابقه في مجال التنفيذ باحد شركات المقاولات حتي يدرك معوقات التنفيذ و ما تتطلبة من مهارة و حنكة ثم يستطيع العمل بجهه الاشراف سواء كانت الحكومات او الاستشاريين و ليس مجرد خريج له واسطة يشتغل اشراف,

2 مساله لدينا للنقاش تاخير الاعمال و نريد مواضيع كامله ماذا حدث و ما رد فعل المقاول و ما رد فعل المالك و الحل الذي توصلوا اليه

3 المطالبات و كيفية التعامل معها ( قصص كاملة و ياريت ترفق المستندات )
مرفق ملفين الفيديك جزء الشروط العامة و جزء الشروط الخاصه حتي اثبت ان تكون المناقشه جادة معتمدة المسنتدات و ليس مجرد ملئ اوراقو ارجو من مشرف القسم ان يعمم ما حدث في قسم الهندسة الصناعية في ( موضوع الجدوي شرح وافي ) و كانت علي مدار شهور ... ان اغلق باب الشكر و نقل الرسائل الي مكان احر حتي تستطيع متابعه الموضوع من الاول الي الاخر دون تضييع للوقت


مرفق رسالة ماجستير ليس لي طبعا عن اسباب تاخير الاعمال الهندسية في السعودية

ماجستير في عناصر التاخير.pdf​
​


----------



## roads (23 يناير 2007)

الموضوع جد خطير و كنت قد اعانى من الجهة المالكة و انا اعتبر ممثلهاو بعض التدقيق التى كانت تمارسه على المقاول و لكن الست معى بان بعض المقاولين لا يراعون الله اتمنى على الله ان تكمل الموضوع لانه غاية فى الاهمية


----------



## nagopc (23 يناير 2007)

*شكر الي السيد المشرف*

اشكر السيد المشرف علي حسن ادراكة و بصيرتة

قبل ان نلعن المقاولين و نتهمهم بعدم مراعة الضمير و خلافة فلنناقش من هو المقاول ؟ حتي نستطيع ان نحكم عليه

اولا مهنة المقاولات تحتاج الي اموال طائله ما بين شراء عدد و الالات و مصاريف و خلافة مع سيوله نقدية كبيره.. و طبعا هذا غير متاح للكل و لهذا من يمتهنوا هذه المهنة من لا مهنه لهم مجرد رؤس اموال لا يهمهم غير الربح فقط

ليس الكل طبعا فهناك شركات كثيره محترمة و لكن بالنظر اليهم نجد ان اساس هذه الشركات هم اصحابها غالبا ما يكونوا مهندسين و ليس مجرد مالي فقط 
معهم العلم و معهم قانون الاخلاق الهندسية و المال اللازم لتدويرعجلة المشروعات.
و لكن مع غياب قوانين الهندسية و اعطاء الرخصة لا اي شخص مالي و منذ فتره طويله اصبح هذا هو الحال و لكن مجرد سن القانون هو الحل بل سناخذ فتره طويله لنمحو من اذهان المهندسين العاملين بالمقاولات ان يتخلي عن اللبده التي يعتمرها ليساير السوق
مع مساعدة الاجيال القديمة من المهندسين ماليا سواء بمعدات او عدد حتي يستطيعوا اقتحام هذا المجال

القوانين الهندسية هي ما فعلت بنا جميعا هذا 
ارخص عطاء
عدم التاكد من مقدرة المقاول و سمعته و اهمال الاعمال السابقة
اخطاء العطاءات من قبل الاستشاريين و المنفذ الي جميع العاب المقاولين
الخ الخ

معماري هشام سمير


----------



## ehabebo84 (27 يناير 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## nagopc (28 يناير 2007)

*علي ايه*



ehabebo84 قال:


> thank u very much




المفروض الموضةع للنقاش مش للشكر


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فعلا اضم صوتي الى صوت الاخ الامعماري هشام سمير واقول ان الموضوع يحتاج الى نقاش وكلنا امل ان يتم نقاشة بشكل من التفصيل كلاً على حسب خبرته.

من جهتي اعتقد ان الاشكالية ليست في العقد، فالعقد مثل العقود الاخرى ولو انه اكثرها شهرة وتم تمحيصه من قبل مختصين وخبراء في مجال صياغة العقود. وانما الاشكالية تكمن في طريقة التعامل مع هذا العقد، واميل كثيرا الى رأي الأخ هشام حين قال ان المهندس المشرف لابد ان يكون ذوي خبرة في مجال الاشراف حتى يتمكن من تطبيق العقد بحذافيره، كما يمكنه ان يصل مع المتعاقدين الى حل وسط فيما اختلفوا فيه.
العقد وان كان موجودا فقليل جدا من من يتبعه وخاصة في المشاريع الحكومية، حيث ان عملية استخلاص مالك كمقاول على ضوء العقد هي عملية طويلة ومعقدة، وتتشارك الجهات الاخرى في هذا القصور وبالتالي لا يجرأ المقاول على اللجوء لنص العقد وانما يلجأ الى الحل المتفق عليه بناء على المفاوضات بينه وبين الجهة الحكومية صاحبة المشروع.

كما اعتقد ان الجهات الاشرافية لابد ان تكون مؤهلة للاشراف على المشاريع سواء كان ذلك بأن يكون عناصر الاشراف ذو خبرة في ادارة المشاريع او ان يكونوا مختصيين وخرريجين جدد من كليات مختصة بتدرسي علوم ادارة المشاريع. اعتقد ان هذا سوف يساهم مع وجود الخبرة المناسبة لتاهيل فريق الاشراف وتوحيد قاعدة يستند عليها وهي قاعدة فهم عملية صناعة الانشاء والمشاركة في تطويرها.


----------



## nagopc (30 يناير 2007)

*وصلنا الي عدد 2 نتيجة*

الاولي
ان جهات الاشراف او مهندسي المالك يجب ان يكون المهندسين بها ذوي خبره و ان لايكونوا حديثي التخرج

الثانية
يجب تدريس مادة ادارة المشاريع كجزء من المنهاج الهندسية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 يناير 2007)

اخونا الفاضل م هشام سمير

ما يجب ان نتوصل اليه كثير
وكم هي الواجبات المتروكة


فادارة المشاريع اصبحت اليوم
اكروبات لمن يستطيع ان يمشي على الحبل اطول من الاخر

او قل لنكون صرحاء
هي توم وجيري

من هو التوم ومن هو الجيري 
هذا يختلف كاختلاف الكراسي الموسيقية بين المقاول والمشرف والمالك هو صاحب المزمار

اخي الفاضل

االمشكلات كثيرة
ولو احببنا ان نركز في محور
رفع كفاءة ادارة المشروع
سواءا من المقاول او المشرف

فيجب ان نبدأ من المالك

فممارسة المالك ( الذي هو احيانا انعكاس لمنظومة ليست مثالية في المجتمع )
تصل من الخطأ 
ان تدفع المقاول الى تخفيض السعر بشكل
نستغرب منه كثيرا

ثم نأتي بالكاميرا على المقاول
المنهك في مناقصة غير عادلة
بعد ان يمر بتخفيض التكاليف من قبله ثم ازالة بعض البنود التي يرى المالك ومهندسوه ان المقاول سيكسب فيها ثم الممارسات التي تجري على المقاولين
بحيث ان المقاول غالبا ما يأخذ المشروع منهي ( على رأينا كمصريين نقول : متمصمص )

فكيف يدخل المقاول المشروع ؟ 
يضع نصب اعينه التكلفة ثم التكلفة ثم المدة الزمنية والجودة ان وجدت

ينعكس هذا الفكر على :
- اختياره لفريق العمل وعددهم وخبراتهم
- اختياره لتقديمات المواد
- اختياره للعمالة والتي تكون غير فنية بماهو مطلوب
- اختياره لمقاولي الباطن لديه 
- تقديماته لاوامر التغيير واسعارها 
- تعامله مع المشرف وتوجيهات الموقع 
- محاولته ايجاد ثغرات في العقد ينفذ منها الى هواء التعادلية في التكلفة
( وفي احد المشاريع وجدت ان المقاول قد عين مهندسا لتقديم اي ثغرة بمستندات التعاقد ليطلب امر تغيير وهو حقه بعد انهاكه في سعر المناقصة )
- محاولة العمل بدون فحوصات قبل التغطية للاعمال
- الاعتماد على تقديم مخططات الورشة غير مطابقة وغير محققة للمتطلبات التعاقدية
وهكذا

سلسلة من الامور
التي لا يصل اليها الا مشرف ذو خبرة كبيرة كما تفضلتم به اعلاه من ضرورة ان يكون خبيرا

ثم
ننتقل بالمشهد الى المهندس المشرف
فنجده مطالبا بتنفيذ مستندات العقد في الاعمال فيصطدم بعقلية او فكر المقاول بالمشروع
- فينتج النقاشات الحادة
- والخطابات المتشددة
- والاجتماعات الساخنة
- والاعتمادات الصعبة
واذكر ان احد الاعتمادات باحد المشاريع قد استغرقت 8 شهور ( الهاردويير ) وحين اشتكى المقاول من المدة الزمنية 
قدمت له متتابعة تاريخية للتقديمات والتي تبين ان التقديم اخذ عند المشرف باجمالي وقت 18 يوما في 3 مرات تقديم غير مطابق للمواصفات وباقي الوقت لدى المقاول يحاول تمرير المواد 
- يجد المشرف نفسه في حيص بيص
لا هي امواله ليتسامح في اعتمماد ماهو غير مطابق 
ولا هو يجد المقاول الذي يقدم له المواد المطابقة
ولا هو قادر على اللحاق بالمدة الزمنية للتنفيذ التي تعني المالك والمشرف كمتضامنين 

الحقيقة
الموضوع متشابك

وارى اضافة الى البندين اللذين توصلتم اليهما

هو تفعيل دور الجهات والهيئات الهندسية بالبلد 
من هيئة مهندسين او نقابة مهندسين او جمعية مهندسين . . الخ كجهات مهنية مؤهلة لضبط الخيوط بين اطراف العقد وهم المالك والمشرف والمقاول
فمثلا:
- يتم اعتماد مهندسي الاشراف من تلك الجهة او الهيئة الهندسية قبل الممارسة
- ان يتم اعتماد المقاول من حيث تأهيله للقيام بمشروعات مماثلة لما سيقوم به ( وليس اعتماده من الوزارات )
- ان يتم اعتماد مهندسي المقاول من حيث تأهيلهم للعمل بمثل المشروع 
- ان يتم تكوين لجان هندسية بتلك النقابات او الهيئات لتقييم الخلاف بين المقاول والمشرف مما سيضع الامور في نصابها في التعامل بينهم ( حيث يقول المقاول ان المشرف متعسف ويقول المشرف ان المقاول يتلاعب )
- وضع الية للتظلم من المقاولين المتنافسين بحيث يجوز التظلم لدى تلك اللجان اذا ما خفض احد المقاولين اسعاره بشكل غير منطقي ( وهو ما ينعكس حتما على جودة الاداء وعلاقة المقاول بالمشرف )

وهكذا
فانني ارى بوجوب تفعيل دورا اكبر واضخم للهيئئات والنقابات المهنية 
للوصول الى ضبط ايقاع العلاقة بين المشرف والمقاول ولتهدئة وتيرة الاتهامات المتبادلة بين الطرفين

حيث كنا نقابل التواءات في تقديمات المقاول ويظل يحاور ويناور ثم اذا اثبتنا له بانه مخطيء في طرحه ينتهي الموضوع بلا اي رد فعل ولا اي ضرر على المقاول في حين يكون قد اهدر وقت المشرف وجهده وحده عن متابعة مهامه الاشرافية الاخرى. 
اذا
فلماذا لا يستمر بعض المقاولين في مسألة "نحاول ولو مافلحنا لاضير"

لو انه يعلم ان هناك جهة يمكن ان يذهب اليها المشرف بعد اثبات الحق لارتدع المقاول عن ذلك

وايضا

لو ان المشرف المتعسف او الذي في تربيته مرض ما كما تفضل الاخ المهندس هشام 
اذا ما علم ان هناك هيئة وراءه يمكن ان تحاسبه مهنيا 
لارتدع ايضا وانضبط

عموما

هي افكار 
نسأل الله ان يبصرنا بالطريق السليم
للوصول الى الافضل
في ادارة المشاريع في بلداننا العربية الحبيبة

-​


----------



## nagopc (31 يناير 2007)

اولا لك الشكر علي المشاركة
ثانيا انا مجرد اقمت موضوع للنقاش الجاد و اشكر الله ان ما تمنيته وجدته في نقاش هادف و هادئ

بدأ اعرفكم بنفسي و ارجو الجميع ان يحذو نفس الشئ
معماري هشام محمد سمير
خريج عمارة 1987 جامعه الزقازيق (حاليا بنها )
عملت كمصمم بمكتب مجموعة العمارة و االتخطيط لفترة كبيره
عملت بوزارة التعمير بمصر لمده لا تقل عن 13 عام كمهندس و مدير و رئيس قطاع و مدير اعمال والخ .. من المسميات الحكومية
عملت بالامارات ابو ظبي بالاشراف في المكتب السابق
عملت مهندس اشراف في ميناء شرق التفريعه
حاليا بلا عمل هندسي و لكن لي اعمال اخري
اجتزت دوره التأهل لا متحان مدير مشروعات محترف pmp
و حاليا بدورة الفيديك 
و هدفي الوصول الي ادارة العقود الانشائية

اتمني ان اكون ممن يحق لهم مناقشة الامور الهندسية من خلال خبره عملية و دراسية حاليا

بالنسبة الي اداره المشروعات كما تفضلت بالنسبة الي جميع المهن الاخري قد تجدها كما تقول توم وحيري
ولكن بالنسبة الي ادارة المشروعات الهندسية اجدها ( من و جهه نظري صارمة و مفيده ) 
مئلا مما تعلمناه ادارة التوريدات و هي مختصه بالعطاءات و خلافه ... Procurement Management
تجد في منهاجها مجموعة عمليات تصل بك قبل العطاء الي تحديد التكلفه الفعليه الي المشروع ...
Procurement Planning
Solicitation Planning:
Solicitation
Source Selection
Contract Administration​مرفق شرح لهذا الموضوع

و غيره من الخطوات علي سبيل المثال مؤتمر للمتقدمين للعطاء قبل تقديم العطاء للرد علي جميع اسئلتهم و الاستفسار عن كل ما مخفي في مؤتمر يضم الحميع مع عمل ورقه مؤتمر توزع الحاضرين و ترسل الي الغائبين
عمل ما يسمي 
•	Weighting system: A method for quantifying qualitative data in order to minimize personal prejudice on source selection. 
•	Screening system: Involves establishing minimum requirements of performance for one or more of the evaluation criteria. For example, the seller project manager must be certified before the remainder of the proposal would be considered. 
•	Independent estimates: The procuring organization may prepare its own estimates as a check on proposed pricing. These estimates are generally referred to as should cost estimates. ​
وللحديث بقية


----------



## nagopc (31 يناير 2007)

*للحديث بقية*

بعد معرفتك من خلال الخطوات السابقه التكلفه الفعلية و اختيار الفائزين من خلال عملية الوزن المحدده طبقا لا اشتراطات المالك ( الوقت او التكلفة او الجودة او عاملين معا او الثلاثه معا )
يتم عمل مؤتمر الي المالك و الاستشاري بين من يحدد من قبل مدير المشروع
و يقوم كل شركة بعمل عرض تقديمي لما سيتم و كيف سيتم تنفيذ المشروع 
methode of statment
حتي لا يكون التكلفه هو العنصر الموثر كيف و طريقه عمل سواء المسائل الفنية و التكنولوجيا و العماله و كل ما سيتم التعامل به داخل المشروع بما فيهم الالات و المعدات المستخدمة في العمل او في الاختبارات.
و يتم اعادة التقييم بعد تقديم سيره ذاتية عن المنفذين و حسن الاداء السابق

اذا بهذا خرجنا من دائره اقل العروض سعرا هو الفائز... و بعد تكليف مدير مشروعات خبير و مجموعة عمل الادارة يتقلص معه دور المالك السلبي تجاه العمل​
و ياتي بعده تعاقد الفيديك الذي يضم الجميع في دائره عمل واحدة 
و من شروطة ( للمقاول الحق الاعتراض علي مهندس الاشراف بعد ابداء اسباب و جيهة و له ان اثبت هذا )
و للحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## nagopc (31 يناير 2007)

*3 نتائج حتي الان*



nagopc قال:


> الاولي
> ان جهات الاشراف او مهندسي المالك يجب ان يكون المهندسين بها ذوي خبره و ان لايكونوا حديثي التخرج
> 
> الثانية
> يجب تدريس مادة ادارة المشاريع كجزء من المنهاج الهندسية



هو تفعيل دور الجهات والهيئات الهندسية بالبلد ( المهندس / نهر النييل )


----------



## العبد الفقير (31 يناير 2007)

وأيضاً المشاكل التي تواجه المقاول عدم ثبات أسعار أو عدم توافر المهندسين والعمال واالات والكميات مثل الأسمنت والحديد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (31 يناير 2007)

اخي الفاضل م هشام

معذرة فان الملف لم يفتح لدي
وكانت الرسالة التالية


يمكن أن تظهر رسالة الخطأ هذه لأسباب متعددة.
قد يكون المستند تالفاً أو معطوباً. استخدم إما محوّل استرداد النص أو ميزة فتح وإصلاح. وكلاهما متوفران ضمن مربع حوار فتح. يوجد محوّل استرداد النص ضمن القائمة المنسدلة أنواع الملفات: وتتوفر ميزة فتح وإصلاح من زر فتح (حدد السهم المتجه إلى الأسفل وليس الزر نفسه).
قد يتم تعيين أذونات الملفات لكي لا تتمكن من الوصول إلى الملف (رفض القراءة). من المحتمل أيضاً أن لا يكون لديك الأذونات التي تسمح لك بفتح أي شيء ضمن محرك الأقراص أو المجلد الذي تم فيه حفظ الملف. في هذه الحالة، اتصل بمالك محرك الأقراص أو المجلد واطلب أذونات الوصول إلى الملف.
من المحتمل نفاد موارد النظام (مساحة القرص أو ذاكرة RAM) أو أن برنامجاً آخر ضمن النظام استهلك كافة الذاكرة المتوفرة. من المحتمل أيضاً أن برنامجاً لديه تسريب في الذاكرة يؤدي إلى استخدام كميات كبيرة من الذاكرة. أفضل وسيلة لاسترداد الذاكرة المستهلكة من قِبل تسريب ذاكرة هي إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر. من الممكن إيقاف تشغيل البرنامج المتسبب بالمشكلة عن طريق استخدام "إدارة المهام"، ولكن لا يُنصح بذلك لأنه قد يؤدي إلى زيادة في عدم استقرار النظام.
قد يكون هناك تأميناً على قراءة الملف الذي تحاول فتحه. من المحتمل أن مستخدماً آخر قد قام بفتح الملف، أو أن تطبيقاً آخر لديه ارتباط به قد وضع تأميناً حصرياً عليه ولا يسمح لـ Word بفتحه. إذا قام تطبيقاً مخصصاً بفتح الملف، فقد يكون قد فتحه باستخدام أسلوب غير صحيح.

ولا ادري ان كان الملف مؤمّنا ام عندي مشكلة بالحاسوب

اشكرك


----------



## nagopc (1 فبراير 2007)

*the file again*

i tested befor upload

Procurement Management.doc


----------



## nagopc (1 فبراير 2007)

الي السيد المشرف
هل من الممكن دمج هذا الموضوع معنا هنا فانه اكثر من رائع و مفيد جدا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40427
مع توجية الشكر للكاتب
و توجية اليه الدعوه للادارة هذا الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده حاليا
دمج الخبرات العملية بالخبرات النظرية مع اختلاف البلاد العربية و مواقعنا منها و نتعشم ان يتم دمج المهندسين العرب سويا
لكم و له الشكر


----------



## hassanbalal (1 فبراير 2007)

*احمدميرغني ادم علي*

:31: الموضوع جيد ولكنه يفتقر الي اساسيات إدارة المشاريع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

فعلا نقاش ومعلومات اكثر من رائعه ننتظر المزيد ..

بالنسبة لاقتراح ضم الموضوع فوجهة نظري انه يكفي حاليا التنويه عن الرابط و دعوة المهتمين بقراءته .. وذلك لصعوبة نقله تقنيا حاليا، كما انه يجبرنا على سؤال صاحب الموضوع اولا واستئذانه بالاقتراح


----------



## الخلود العربية (2 فبراير 2007)

موضوع ررررررررررررررائع
مشِِـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## nagopc (2 فبراير 2007)

*دعوة الي النقد البناء*



hassanbalal قال:


> :31: الموضوع جيد ولكنه يفتقر الي اساسيات إدارة المشاريع



النقد شئ رائع يفيد و يفتح مجالات اخري الي الذهن و لكن لي طلب
النقد غير التعليق ( هو مجرد سطر او جمله )
النقد فحص و تمحيص الموضوع و طرح الراي الاخر مع دعمة بالوثائق ان امكن

بالنسبة الي ضم الموضوع المشار ارسلت قبل الطرح رسالة خاصة الكاتبة و استائذنته في ضم الموضوع

و الي السيد المشرف برجاء الغاء رسائل الشكر و الرسائل التي ليست بصدد النقاش ( بما فيهم هذه ) حتي يكون الموضوع ثري و لا يضيع وقت متابعه


----------



## nagopc (4 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع العقود*

مذكره تعود الي المهندس البلتاجي بجامعة المنصوره
بالعربي تشمل ما نحتاج لمناقشة بعض الامور السابقة
:14: :14: :14:​مرفق بالمرفقات


----------



## nagopc (9 فبراير 2007)

طريقه عمل فورمات خاص بك
Introduction to Standard Forms
2_claim report
3_Daily Construction Report
4_Contract Provisions Checklist
5_Emergency Field Order
6_Site Progress Meeting Agenda
7_Superintendent's Daily Report
8_Superintendent's Weekly Report

عدد 2 ملف مضغوط يحتوي علي المكونات عالية
ملف اخر الي نماذج من موقع برنس2


----------



## khaled_omar (10 فبراير 2007)

نشكر المهندس هشاك لطرح هذا الموضوع الجيد للنقاش ، وبالنسبة لموضوع التأخير في المشاريع الهندسية فأرى ان الأسباب متعددة ولكنها في النهاية تتعلق بالمالك أكثر منها بالمقاول :
1- لأن معظم الجهات المالكة تتعاقد مع المقاول الأقل سعرا بغض النظر عن إمكانات المقاول وكفاءته لتنفيذ المشروع في الوقت المحدد
2- ولأن أيضا معظم الجهات المالكة في مجتمعاتنا العربية تدخل الكثير من التعديلات على المشروع مما يدخل المقاول في دائرة من المطالبات والأتعاب الإضافية والتي غالبا ما تستغرق الكثير من الوقت
3- استخدام مهندسين حديثي الخبرة في الإشراف ظنا منهم أن عملية الإشراف هي أمر بسيط ولا يتطلب الخبرات الكبيرة ، وأيضا من باب تقليل تكلفة الرواتب .
4- غالبا ما تلجأ الجهات المالكة في مجتمعاتنا العربية للمكاتب الاستشارية عند التصميم فقط أو حتى أنتهاء الأعمال الإنشائية ، ثم سرعان ما تتخلى عن الإشراف لتقليل التكلفة وهذا يؤثر بالسلب على سير أعمال المشروع


----------



## salhen2003 (12 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## nagopc (21 فبراير 2007)

*الفيديك و الوانه الاربعة*

The new Red Book is the traditional form for civil engineering construction in which the Contractor constructs to the Employer's design. There is however provision for the Contractor to carry out design where specified. The form maintains the role of the Engineer and the payment mechanism is based on measure and value. The new Red Book revises the previous Red Book version and incorporates current thinking on the management of contracts.
The new Yellow Book replaces the existing Yellow and Orange Books. It is intended to be used for Design and Build contracts and for Plant Contracts. The Engineer administers the contract and payment is on periods or installments of the Lump Sum.
The Green Book is an entirely new FIDIC form and adopts the overall risk philosophy of the Red and Yellow Books. It is intended for contracts of low capital value or simple contracts of short duration such as dredging works. There is no Engineer and the payment mechanism is required to be specified in the Appendix to the Form of Agreement, but payment is at monthly intervals.
The new Silver Book is an entirely new FIDIC form for BOT and similar projects. It is intended to be used on fixed-price turn key projects. There is no Engineer, instead the Employer deals directly with the Contractor. Risk is placed largely with the Contractor. Payment is on periods or installments of the Lump Sum.
​
اجابة سؤال في المنتدي عن الوان الفيديك


----------



## ibrahim (22 فبراير 2007)

أشكر المساهمين و أقول جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_a_abbas (24 فبراير 2007)

جهد ممتاز
جزاكم الله خير يا إخوان


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (26 فبراير 2007)

*amer2000_h ************

الموضوع جيد والمقاول السبب الرئيسي في اكثر المشاكل التنفذيه مع التقدير :1:


----------



## nagopc (26 فبراير 2007)

عامر عبد عصمي قال:


> الموضوع جيد والمقاول السبب الرئيسي في اكثر المشاكل التنفذيه مع التقدير :1:



اظن ان المقاول اخر مشكلة في سلسلة تنفيذ المشروعات

البداية من التصميم السليم و مستندات التنفيذ السليمة التي لا تدع للمقاول فرصة التلاعب وضوح التصميم سلامة تفاصيل البنود و دقة المواصفات. تفوت الفرصة علي المقاول في التلاعب.

دقة العطاء و وضوحة و انصاف العقد لجميع الاطراف

دقة ترسية العطاء للمحسوبية و الرشوة و الواسطة مما يدفع المقاولين للتنافس الشريف للفوز بالعمل و تنفيذه بصورة جيدة حتي يحصل علس شهادة انجاز تفتح له اعمال اخري.

دراسة العطاء دراسة جيده منصفة علمية تستطيع منها معرفو من هو جدي او عابث


مهارة طاقم الاشراف و مدي خبرتة و سعة علمة وصدرة مما يجعل المقاول لا يستطيع خداعهم.

مدي الالمام بتفاصيل المشروع لحل مشاكل التنفيذ و الفروق بين التصميم و الواقع الثغرة الكبيرة للمقاول المتلاعب

ان نطمنا العملية الهندسية كيف يمكن له اي المقاول ان يعبث

و اكثر من بند اخر

دعنا ننظر للمشاكل من بدايتها و ليس من اخرها 
ان كنا منظمين دراسين ( الدروس المستفادة من المشاريع السابقة ) و الرجوع اليها فبل اي عملية و عملها بعد كل عملية و تصبح من مستندات المؤسسة يمكن تلافي التغرات التي يمكن للفساد ان يدخل منها


----------



## م/أسامة (26 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 فبراير 2007)

أؤيد اخونا الفاضل هشام سمير nagopc

في ان خطأ المقاول قد يأتي في اخر القائمة

ولازلت اذكر احد المشروعات
لاحد المصانع المتخصصة جدا والكبرى 

اذ استلمنا مستندات العقد 
لطرحها للمقاولين
فوجدت بالمراجعة
ان فيها اختلافات كثيرة
بل
واخطاء للاسف يعني 
في التصميمات
وفي كثير من التوصيفات والكميات

وايضا قمنا بعمل هندسة قيمية لكثير من العناصر بالمشروع
بخلاف التغييرات التصميمية المعمارية
وايضا وجدنا ان خط الانتاج اصلا ليس موجودا بالمخططات 
ولا توجد متطلباته الفنية

وكان يجب ان تنعكس كل ملاحظاتنا هذه على المخططات 
ليمكن تقديم المستندات التعاقدية بشكل صحيح للمقاولين

وكان يجب التمهل في حدود شهرا واحدا ليستكمل المصمم تلك الملاحظات

لكنني فوجئت
بقرار يعتبرونه سياديا
لانه من السيد المالك
بطرح المستندات كما هي على المقاولين

فقمت باخطاره رسميا بخطورة الامر من حيث
ان المقاولين لن يضعوا السعر الحقيقي
وان المقاولين لن يستطيعوا تقييم الوقت الحقيقي
وكيف للمقاول ان يستكمل النواقص في التصميمات بعد التنفيذ
ومن الذي سيعتمد التصميمات ؟
وان ذلك سيفتح بابا من اوامر التغيير لن تنتهي
وان هناك ظلما سيقع على المقاولين
مما سيشكل لامحالة مشكلات في سير العمل 

لكنه لم يعبأ كثيرا
وقال لي بالحرف الواحد
اعرف ان القرار خطأ لكن لابد ان نبدأ

وعلمت ان هناك من الذي نسمية " امور سياسية للشركاء"
تحرك دفة الامور لاخذ القرار

ويظل القرار الفني حبيس لقاءات وسياسات ليست فنية
وليست لها دراية بما سيحدث غدا كنتاج للقرار المرتجل

وعلى المشرف القادر
ان يعتذر عن مثل تلك المشاريع
التي قد يتلوث بها كل اطراف العمل

ولذلك
لا اجد هنا خطا للمقاول 
حيث ان الخطأ بدأ منذ ولادة الموضوع
على ايدي السادة الملاك

ولا عزاء للادارة الهندسية او الفنية

ويظل اهدار المال الذي يمثل الاقتصاد الوطني لاي بلد
مستمرا​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

ويستمر النقاش الجميل ... اشكر جميع من شارك في الموضوع ونطلب المزيد

اتفق مع ما ذهب اليه الاخوين نهر النيل والاخ هشام سمير، وارى ان اي عملية تصب في مصلحة تطوير عالم التشييد تنقسم الى طرفين رئيسين. اولهما الجهة المسؤولة عن طرح المشروع (العميل/مالك المشروع) وما يضمه من جميع الجهات الثانوية المستفيده من المشروع. وثانيهما هو مجموعة منفذي المشروع (المقاول/وكافة مقاولي الباطن/ الاستشاري المعماري/ وكافة الاستشاريين الآخرين).

لكل من هؤلاء دور في عملية التطوير، و من المفترض ان لا تتحمل جهة سوء اداء الجهة الاخرى ( وهذا نظريا). ولكن الواقع لا يسير بالصورة المثالية، ويتعين حينئذ تحمل المخاطرة ومحاولة تسوية الامور. 

يتعين على الطرف الاول دراسة المشروع دراسة وافية، و الوصول الى اهداف ومواصفات معينه ومحدده متفق عليها حتى يتمكن الطرف الثاني من التنفيذ بالشكل المطلوب وتبعا للمواصفات. ولذلك يتعين على الطرف الاول الاستفاده من الطرف الثاني ومن خبرته في محاولة الوصول الى المواصفات التي تناسب اهدافهم، كما يتعين على الطرف الثاني ان يصل الى خلاصة متفق عليها من قبل الطرف الاول كي يقوم بتنفيذ المشروع مع عدد قليل ومتوقع من التغيرات. وهذه المسألة صعبة ولكن يجيدها من لايخضع لقانون الوقوف امام الوضع الراهن. 

ان تمت هذه العملة بنجاح وبنسبة عالية من النجاح كان وكنتيجة طبيعية لها سهولة عمل المشرفين على المشروع، لانه و ببساطه يكون للطرف الثاني نقاط مرجعية متفق عليها في كافة جوانب المشروع المالية والجوده والوقت وغيرها.


----------



## nagopc (5 مارس 2007)

اذا لنبدا الي تحليل اسباب قصور العملية التعاقدية من ناحية عملية
فمثلا انا اثناء عملي كان التعاقد ينص علي ان يتم الرد علي المقاول في اوامر التغيير خلال 15 يوم من ارسال طلب التغيير و كان لدينا 670 شباك واجهات نتيجة لخطا في الرسومات يتم تعديل الابعاد و بعض الاماكن و ارسل المقاول ما يفيد ( ورقيا و ليس فعليا انه بصدد تعديل الابعاد و ما يترتب علية من زيادة المساحة الفعلية للشباك عن العطاء و فرق سعر و ان كان طفيف ) و لم نكن بصدد البدء فيهم اصلا كان المباني في مرحلة الاساسات .
و نتيجة لخطأ من السكرتارية تم تحويل الخطاب الي شخص غير مسئول و غير صاحب قرار و اهمله لعدم و عية بمدي اهمية المدة الزمنبة للرد علي الخطاب حييث ان جميع المهندسين العاملين بالمواقع لا تطلع علي العقد و لاتهتم لبنوده
و مرت ال 15 يوم و بعدها باسبوع طالب المقاول بفرق السعر و مد مدة زمنية لمدة 4 ايام تسغرقهم تعديل الشبابيك التي لم يكن بدأ فيهم اصلا
عدم قراءه و مراعاة بنود العقد
عدم مراجعة اللوحات قبل العطاء و المراجعة المستمرة اثناء التنفيذ و تحضير البنود التي سيتم البدء بها قبل البدء
عدم و جود شخص مسئول عن documents control
مما ادئ الي ضياع الخطاب رغم اهميتة
عدم و عي سواء السكرتارية و المهندسين لا اهمية المدد الزمنية اثناء العقد
مما دفعنا لعمل seminar للعاملين و تحويل العقد الي خرائط تدفق زمنية داخلية و تدريب لمدة ثلاثة ايام للعاملين بالمشروع مع تصنيفهم مديرين /مهندسين/ معاونين / سكرتارية و سائقين ايضا / و لتوعتيهم باهمية معرفة البرنامج الزمني و المراقبة المستمرة المسبقة

في النهاية نظرا لثغرة في حلقة التنفيذ يعتبر المقاول احرز نقطة من تحت الحزام
المقاول يجيد استغلال الثغرات و يجيد اصطياد الاخطاء.
من لدية امثله اخري

طبعا تم تعويض المقاول في اشياء اخري مثل السهر لفترة محددة ( مقايضة طبعا ) حتي يتغاضي و يتم ادراء الخطا من الاستشاري

من لدية امثلة اخري


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مارس 2007)

*امر تغيير*



اخونا الفاضل والزميل العزيز م هشام سمير

ما تفضلت بذكره 
استطيع ان ادرجه تحت بند سوء الادارة

فان خطا السكرتارية يجب ان يتحمله مدير المشروع 
الذي يتابع العمل بشكل كامل فنيا واداريا

وتبسمت حامدا ربي حين قرات سطورك الكريمة
لانني بالامس 5-3-2007م
انهيت اعداد مستندات تعاقد لاحد المشاريع هنا
ووضعت بند في الاشتراطات العامة
ينص على انه
"ليس من حق المقاول البدء في اي بند قد يرى ان له فيه امر تغيير الا بعد حصوله على موافقة كتابية من المالك او من يمثله"

واوامر التغيير هذه عجيبة وظريفة
ولقد واجهت مرة امر تغيير عن تغيير منطقة خضراء بالموقع الى منطقة مواقف مسفلته

حقيقة حصل المقاول على موافقة بتقديم سعره عن التغيير
وقدم امر تغيير ب 37 ألف ريال سعودي
وطبعا له رقم في تسلسل اوامر تغيير المشروع 
وكان علينا ان نرد عليه خلال 15 يوما
وبتدقيق الفاتورة المقدمة من حيث كميات التغيير واضافة البنود الجديدة وطرح البنود القديمة
تبين ان للمقاول حق في امر تغيير بواقع 73 ريال
ايوة والله فقط 73 ريال

قلت للمالك والمقاول
لقد استهلكنا وقتا في التدقيق والاجتماع و المراجعة
اكثر بكثير من قيمة امر التغيير 

وارتأيت بان لا الغي امر التغيير بالرغم من طلب المقاول الغاؤه
حتى اترك مستندا 
لسان حاله يقول
ان بعضا مما يقدمه المقاول يكون خطا ويكلف الاطراف جميعها الكثير
ولا تستطيع ان تحاسب المقاول على ذلك

طبعا القضية ليست مقاول ومشرف انما نحن نركز على جوهر النقطة وهو 
اهدار الوقت وعدم تقييم تكلفة الوقت لفريق العمل من الجانبين

وعدم وجود ثقافة ادارة الوقت

والى موضوع جديد
من مواضيع واقعية في ممارسة المهنة
وفي الجعبة الكثير​


----------



## nagopc (5 مارس 2007)

*معك*

ليس سوء ادارة و لكن عدم و عي و اهمال من الادارة
سكرتارية ليسوا مدربين سواء علي اعمال المقاولات او اللغه الانجليزيه
عدم عمل master format للمكاتبات و عدم توثيق الخطابات
و اهذا وظيفة document controller اصبحت هامة نظرا لطول العملية الانشائية و ما بعدها من فترة صيانه

عدم و عي المهندسين باهمية الوقت و الاهمال في قراءة ما بين السطور او عدم خبرتهم لمعرفة تبعيات ما وراء الاحداث

التصيف و الفرز و المتابعة و الوعي بالوقت و المسئولية بعدها اذا تم الالمام بهم نتهم الادارة


----------



## ahalhammadi (12 مارس 2007)

hi dear
i can not ope the file attached 
can you please send it to me by email because i am doing master in project management
and my research paper is about variation order and your paper is about delay so i can get benifit from the study which you made.

Ahmed


----------



## أحمد عبد العليم ال (20 مارس 2007)

عند فتح المرفقات تظهر الصفحة خالية من أى معلومات أرجو الإفادة. وشكراً


----------



## nagopc (1 أبريل 2007)

*fidic2005*

طبعة 2005


Conditions of contract for construction

( For Building and engineering works designed by employer )

*******S
A. GENERAL CONDITIONS

DEFINITIONS LISTED ALPHABETICALLY

1. GENERAL PROVISIONS

1.1 Definitions
1.2 Interpretation
1.3 Communications
1.4 Law and Language
1.5 Priority of Documents
1.6 Contract Agreement
1.7 Assignment
1.8 Care and Supply of Documents
1.9 Delayed Drawings or Instructions
1.10 Employer’s Use of Contractor’s Documents
1.11 Contractor’s Use of Employer’s Documents
1.12 Confidential Details
1.13 Compliance with Laws
1.14 Joint and Several Liability

2 THE EMPLOYER

2.1 Right of Access to the Site
2.2 Permits, Licences or Approvals
2.3 Employer’s Personnel
2.4 Employer’s Financial Arrangements
2.5 Employer’s Claims

THE ENGINEER

3.1 Engineer’s Duties and Authority
3.2 Delegation by the Engineer
3.3 Instructions of the Engineer
3.4 Replacement of the Engineer
3.5 Determinations

4 THE CONTRACTOR

4.1 Contractor’s General Obligations
4.2 Performance Security
4.3 Contractor’s Representative
4.4 Subcontractors
4.5 Assignment of Benefit of Subcontract
4.6 Co-operation
4.7 Setting Out
4.8 Safety Procedures
4.9 Quality Assurance
4.10 Site Data
4.11 Sufficiency of the Accepted Contract Amount
4.12 Unforeseeable Physical Conditions
4.13 Rights of Way and Facilities
4.14 Avoidance of Interference
4.15 Access Route
4.16 Transport of Goods
4.17 Contractor’s Equipment
4.18 Protection of the Environment
4.19 Electricity, Water and Gas
4.20 Employer’s Equipment and Free-Issue Material
4.21 Progress Reports
4.22 Security of the Site
4.23 Contractor’s Operations on Site
4.24Fossils

5 NOMINATED SUBCONTRACTORS

5.1 Definition of "nominated Subcontractor"
5.2 Objection to Nomination
5.3 Payments to nominated Subcontractors
5.4 Evidence of Payments

6 STAFF AND LABOUR

6.1 Engagement of Staff and Labour
6.2 Rates of Wages and Conditions of Labour
6.3 Persons in the Service of Others
6.4 Labour Laws
6.5 Working Hours
6.6 Facilities for Staff and Labour
6.7 Health and Safety
6.8 Contractor’s Superintendence
6.9 Contractor’s Personnel
6.10 Records of Contractor’s Personnel and Equipment
6.11 Disorderly Conduct

7 PLANT, MATERIALS AND WORKMANSHIP

7.1 Manner of Execution
7.2 Samples
7.3 Inspection
7.4 Firsting
7.5 Rejection
7.6 Remedial Work
7.7 Ownership of Plant and Materials
7.8 Royalties

8 COMMENCEMENT, DELAYS AND SUSPENSION

8.1 Commencement of Works
8.2 Time for Completion
8.3 Programme
8.4 Extension of Time for Completion
8.5 Delays Caused by Authorities
8.6 Rate of Progress
8.7 Delay Damages
8.8 Suspension of Work
8.9 Consequences of Suspension
8.10 Payment for Plant and Materials in Event of Suspension
8.11 Prolonged Suspension
8.12 Resumption of Work

9 TESTS ON COMPLETION

9.1 Contractor’s Obligations
9.2 Delayed Tests
9.3 Retesting
9.4 Failure to Pass Firsts on Completion

10 EMPLOYER’S TAKING OVER

10.1 Taking Over of the Works and Sections
10.2 Taking Over of Parts of the Works
10.3 Interference with Firsts on Completion
10.4 Surfaces Requiring Reinstatement

11 DEFECTS LIABILITY

11.1 Completion of Outstanding Work and Remedying Defects
11.2 Cost of Remedying Defects
11.3 Extension of Defects Notification Period
11.4 Failure to Remedy Defects
11.5 Removal of Defective Work
11.6 Further Firsts
11.7 Right of Access
11.8 Contractor to Search
11.9 Performance Certificate
11.10 Unfulfilled Obligations
11.11 Clearance of Site

12 MEASUREMENT AND EVALUATION

12.1 Works to be Measured
12.2 Method of Measurement
12.3 Evaluation
12.4 Omissions

13 VARIATIONS AND ADJUSTMENTS

13.1 Right to Vary
13.2 Value Engineering
13.3 Variation Procedure
13.4 Payment in Applicable Currencies
13.5 Provisional Sums
13.6 Daywork
13.7 Adjustments for Changes in Legislation
13.8 Adjustments for Changes in Cost

14 CONTRACT PRICE AND PAYMENT

14.1 The Contract Price
14.2 Advance Payment
14.3 Application for Interim Payment Certificates
14.4 Schedule of Payments
14.5 Plant and Materials intended for the Works
14.6 Issue of Interim Payment Certificates
14.7 Payment
14.8 Delayed Payment
14.9 Payment of Retention Money
14.10 Statement at Completion
14.11 Application for Final Payment Certificate
14.12 Discharge
14.13 Issue of Final Payment Certificate
14.14 Cessation of Employer’s Liability
14.15 Currencies of Payment

15 DEFAULT OF CONTRACTOR

15.1 Notice to Correct
15.2 Termination by Employer
15.3 Valuation at Date of Termination
15.4 Payment after Termination
15.5 Employer’s Entitlement to Termination for Convenience

16 DEFAULT OF EMPLOYER

16.1 Contractor’s Entitlement to Suspend Work
16.2 Termination by Contractor
16.3 Cessation of Work and Removal of Contractor’s Equipment
16.4 Payment on Termination

17 RISK AND RESPONSIBILITY

17.1 Indemnities
17.2 Contractor’s Care of the Works
17.3 Employer’s Risks
17.4 Consequences of Employer’s Risks
17.5 Intellectual and Industrial Property Rights
17.6 Limitation of Liability

18 INSURANCE

18.1 General Requirements for Insurances
18.2 Insurance for Works and Contractor’s Equipment
18.3 Insurance against Injury to Persons and Damage to Property
18.4 Insurance for Workers

19 FORCE MAJEURE

19.1 Definition of Force Majeure
19.2 Notice of Force Majeure
19.3 Time of Notice
19.4 Duty to Minimise Delay
19.5 Consequences of Force Majeure
19.6 Optional Termination, Payment and Release
19.7 Release from Performance under the Law

20 CLAIMS, DISPUTES AND ARBITRATION

20.1 Contractor’s Claims
20.2 Appointment of the Dispute Adjudication Board
20.3 Failure to Agree Dispute Adjudication Board
20.4 Obtaining Dispute Adjudication Board’s Decision
20.5 Amicable Settlement
20.6 Arbitration
20.7 Failure to Comply with Dispute Adjudication Board's Decision
20.8 Expiry of Dispute Adjudication Board’s Appointment

APPENDIX
A GENERAL CONDITIONS OF DISPUTE ADJUDICATION AGREEMENT
ANNEX: PROCEDURAL RULES

INDEX OF SUB-CLAUSES

B. PARTICULAR CONDITIONS

PART A - CONTRACT DATA
PART B - SPECIFIC PROVISIONS

C. SAMPLE FORMS

FORMS OF SECURITIES​


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (19 أبريل 2007)

والله الموضوع مهم جدا ومفيد وفي نظري ان فشل معظم المشاريع نتيجة فشل مدراء المشاريع وللمعلومية معظم الذين يدرون المشاريع يفكرون فقط في كيفية رفع الصوت وأدعاءه فهمه كل الواضيع لهذا هو التحدث في كل الأجتماعات وبصورة لأذلال المقاولين لأدعاءه ان المالك لا بد ان يكون هو قائد المشلروع وليس غيره ونسي ان أي مشروع هو شراكه لتحقيق هدف وحسب المتطلبات والشروط التعاقدية.
نحن العرب لا ينقصنا الذكاء ولكن ينقصنا الوعي .
هناك نماذج من مدراء المشاريع عار على ادارة المشاريع


----------



## nagopc (21 أبريل 2007)

لماذا لا ترسل امثله حتي تكون لنا درووس مستفاده و الا نقع في نفس الاخطاء المتكررة


----------



## omdaa52 (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الزعيم12 (14 مايو 2007)

موضوع قيم واشكرك عليه/ هيثم


----------



## CVLMASTER (16 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فخري صفدي (16 مايو 2007)

الفيدك شروط عامه متطوره تهدف الى تعزير التوازن بين اطراف العقد وتطلب التزامات واضحه ومحدده من المقاول ومتطلبات رسميه من صاحب العمل وتبين الواجبات والصلاحيات للمهندس وتفصل المطالبات وتحدد طرق حل المشاكل انها شروط هامه ومتطوره انصح الجميع باستخدامها وعلى استعداد لتزويدكم بشرح وتفصيل عن هذه الشروط لانني اعطي دورات وورشات عمل فيها لقطاع واسع من المعنيين وتدريب المهندسين على طريقه استخدامه بحياديه وشفافيه وبالاصل فان تطبيق الشروط يجب ان يكونم بحسن نيه بالاساس . وال الجميع من لديه نسخه اليكترونيه من فيديك 99 باللغه الانجليزيه وليست pdf وان ارتاى الزملاء سازودكم بهذه الشروحات عن الفبدك 99


----------



## فخري صفدي (16 مايو 2007)

الاشراف الهندسي هو المراقبة على تنفيذ و انشاء البناء لتحقيق الجودة العالية لجميع عناصر البناء
مهام الاشراف


----------



## botn88 (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## m.helmy (21 يونيو 2007)

Can We Get Any Format For Procurement Management


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 يوليو 2007)

thx alot 
best wishes


----------



## زهره السوسن12 (17 يوليو 2007)

نعم الموضوع مهم ورائع ومشوق وجدير بالأهتمام من قبل ذوي الأختصاص واريد ان اسال هل يصلح هذا الموضوع ان يكون رسالة ماجستير افيدوني ارجوكم


----------



## alsaift (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للأخوان على هذه المعلومات


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع هام وليس بسيط أرجو المساعدة فى كيفية إرفاق ملف برسالتى حتى أتمكن من المشاركة الفعالة فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

تناول هذا الموضوع يجب أن يكون وفق خطوات محددة أرها كالآتى:
1- ما الهدف من العقد : بإختصار إنجاز عمل أو خدمة محددة بمواصفات معينة فى مكان معين وخلال فترة زمنية معينة
2- ما هى أدوات تنفيذ الهدف:تحديد الموارد اللازمة وتوقيتات إحتياجهاوتقدير التمويل اللازم وكيفية تدبيره فى التوقيتات المناسبة Cash flow in - out
3- أطراف العقد ودور كل طرف : تحديد إلتزام كل طرف 
4- صياغة العقد : بما يحقق كل المطلوب بعالية و فى هذه النقطة يتم مناقشة كل جزء أو بند فى العقد وهل يمكن لهذه البنود أن تحقق توازن المصلحة لكل طرف من أطراف العقد
فى حالة الموافقة على ما طرحته فنبدأ بإعتبارها خطة عمل امناقشة هذا الموضوع الهام و شكراً للجميع


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

نبدأبتناول النقطة الاولى و هى الهدف من العقد 
هو إنجاز عمل أو خدمة محددة بمواصفات محددة وفى مدة زمنية محددة
هذا الامر يكون نتاج مراحل سابقة منذ كان المشروع فكرة ثم دراسة جدوى ثم تصميم ثم إعداد مستندات العطاء 
ومع تقدم كل مرحلة يكون تحديد وتوصيف بنود المشروع أكثر دقة
و لايجب أن ننسى أننا ونحن نتكلم عن مدى كفاءة العقد فى إعطاء كل ذى حق حقه أننا فى مرحلة إعداد مستندات العطاء ويتبع هذه المرحلة مرحلتى التنفيذ ثم التسليم وتجربة التشغيل
أعنى أن الوضع النهائى للمشروع لايعرف إلا فى المرحلة الاخيرة والذى يعد فيه رسومات as-built
أدوات العقد لتوصيف المشروع 
1 - بند فى وثيقة العقد يقوم بتوصيف مختصر لإعمال المشروع
2 - قائمة الكميات
3 - المواصفات الفنية
4 - الرسومات 
5 - بنود تحديد بدء الاعمال بخلاف تاريخ تفعيل العقد ثم بنود تحديد مدة تنفيذ العقد و أى شروط زمنية حسب طبيعة المشروع
كما أوضحت أننا قبل المرحلة النهائية لذا لابد من وجود آلية لمعالجة أى قصور فى تحديد بنود أو مواصفات المشروع النهائية مثل أوامر التغيير و هل هذه الوسيلة فعالة لمعالجة هذا الامر بدون تعارض فى المصالح
منتظر تفاعل الزملاء


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

اشكر الاخ الكريم عبدالمنعم سلام على إثراءه الموضوع بمعلومات مفيده ... وبمساهمه مهمه وقوية للموضوع .. اسأل الله ان يثيبه خير الثواب.
اخي الكريم يمكن لك ارفاق الملف بالانتقال الى الوضع المتطور من الرد واضافته كمرفق.

كما اشكر كل من ساهم في رفع هذا الموضوع وكل من شكر وقدر مشكور الاخوة المساهمين في اثراء الموضوع


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (25 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً للأخ المحترم أبو صالح على إهتمامه
إنشاءالله فى نهاية هذا النقاش سوف نتناول عقد الفيدك والعقود التى أخذت منه مثل عقود البنك الدولى و عقود الاتحاد الاوربى بالتحليل بالمقارنة ببعض العقود فى بلادنا العربية


----------



## مووداا (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل بالرغم من أن هذه هي المشاركة الأولى بالنسبة لي وبأني خبرتي ليست طويلة بالشكل الكافي غير إني أريد أ، أعقب على ماسبق ذكره من الأخوة حيث أني عملت في وزارة بالسعودية لمدة 3 سنوات كcontract administrator وعندما كنا نقوم بدراسة العطاءات المقدمة من قبل المقاولين المتنافسين كانت هناك علامات استفهام كثيرة على العروض المقدمة (الأقل سعرا) من مقاولين مغمورين ليست لهم خبرة في هذه المشاريع غير أنهم وحسب اللوائح المعمول بها قد قاموا بعمل تضامن (على الورق) مع شركات متخصصة وعندما رفعت تقرير لمدير الإدارة مفصلا فيه الأسباب الفنية و(القيمية) لإستبعاد أحد العروض تم الرد علي بأه لايمكن للإدارة أن تغفل التعاقد مع المتنافس الأقل سعرا في حال إكتمال مستنداته لأن ذلك ممكن أن يضع الإدارة تحت طائلة المحاسبة من الجهات الرقابيز
مما نتج عنه كما كان متوقعا فشل المقاولون في تنفيذ هذه المشاريع حى الأن مما هو منافي لكل مبادئ الإدارة الهندسية للمشاريع الهندسية


----------



## aymanhamayel (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*ادارة الاشخاص وليس ادارة الاشياء*

بعد التحية للجميع

تعليقا على ما سبق ارى ما يلي من سلبيات العمل الهندسي في قطاع الانشاءات بشكل خاص وفي المقاولات بشكل عام.

مهندسوا التنفيذ لايقرؤون ولا يحملون مستندات العقد في مكاتبهم لدرجة انه مخططات المشروع لا تصلح للقراءة
مهندسو المشاريع (من الاطارف جميعها) يستخدمون ما يسمى بالخبرة بحل المشاكل 
ما زالت ثقافتنا فقط منطوية على ان الاستشاري والمالك والمقاول هم فقط اطراف الصراع في عملية صناعة الانشاءات متناسين ان المظلوم هو المشروع
الاجتماعات بين الاطراف غالبا ما تتم بلا اجندة واضحة والمشكلة لايتم التقديم لها باسلوب مهني وهندسي وبحلول هندسية وانما يتم التعاطي معها بارتجالية
لا ارى ان ايا منا قد يقرء مستندات المشروع بشكل كامل
ارى ان التخصص غير محترم في عملية الانشاءات
لايوجد لدينا خطة ولانكتب مانقول وان قلنا لا نوقع على ما قيل ليبدء الخلاف
*
سنقوم باعمال رائعة ان كنا منظمين، ونهتم لاراء الاخرين وعدم التصلب في الرأي ونتعلم ونضيف كل يوم شيئ لخبرتنا ولاتتكرر عدد سنوات الخبرة بتكرار السنين وانما بتكرار الانجاز والاستفادة من الاخرين بتجاربهم وتكتب وتوثق كل تلك الخبرات ولنتعلم جميعا كيف نقرأ
مع الشكر للجميع.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكر الاخوة على اثرائهم الموضوع ...
ولدي تعقيب على رد الاخ الكريم مووداا ... فعلا اخي الكريم ان ما تفضلت به يعتبر من المشاكل المزمنة .. وحلها يأتي بالطرق المباشرة و الغير مباشرة وسنرى كيف ...

الحل المباشر هو استبعاد المقاولين الغير مؤهلين او قليلي الخبرة في مجال اعمال المشروع .. ويتم ذلك عن طريق Pre-qualification requirements بحي توضع عدة اشتراطات للمتقدمين على المناقصة فمن يحقق الشروط الموضوعه يحق له الدخول في المناقصة وبالتالي عرضة يكون ضمن الاعتبار وان قل بشكل لافت ... وهنا يتم استدعاء المقاول وسؤاله عن سبب العرض المتدني وتوضيح شروط العقد له وضرورة الالتزام ببنود العقد ووقت التسليم والجودة .. فإن اصر على عرضه قبل العرض ... والميدان هو الحكم ...
ولكن للاسف هذه الطريقة او الحل لا تخلوا من العيوب والمشاكل .. وتكمن المشاكل في عملية وضع الاشتراطات وضرورة تناسبها مع المشروع، ايضا عدم امكانية كشف التلاعب او التزوير في المستندات المقدمه او على الاقل عملية التحقيق وراءها عملية مجهده .. كما ان ضعف الوازع الديني الاسلامي وقلة الامانة قد تجعل من هذه العملية وسيلة لتجنب المنافسين لصالح احد المنافسين الاخرين والحجة جاهزة .. فالمسألة تحتاج الى رقابة شديدة ...

اما الحل الغير مباشر فهو يأتي من الفهم الصحيح لعملية ادارة المشاريع، فعملية ادارة المشاريع لا تنحصر في مرحلة واحده ولا في عملية واحدة وانما هي تكامل نتائج نجاح مراحل مختلفة وعمليات مختلفة تتجمع لتشترك في نجاح المشروع.
وهذا النجاح لا يساهم فيه فقط المسؤولين عن ادارة المشروع او الاطراف الداخلة فيه بشكل واضح مثل المالك والاستشاري والمقاول والمستخدمين للمشروع والموردين والعمالة ...الخ لا بل البلد وثقافتها واحكامها ومقدار الالتزام بالاحكام وسرعة صدورها وتنفيذها .. كل ذلك يؤثر على نجاح المشروع ...
نعود الى موضوعنا .. عند وجود عرض سعر متدني .. ونوقش المقاول .. وتبين ان العرض الفني والعرض المالي مقبول ولكنه متدني ويحمل بعض التحديات، فإنه ترسى المقاوله على المقاول ولكن بعد التشدي على شروط العرض والغرامات المالية وشروط سحب المقاولة والاستعانه بمقاول بديل .. عندئذ لابد ان يتابع المقاول بشكل دقيق واي تأخير او خلاف في الجودة ينذر ثم يسحب المشروع منه ... طبعا هذا يترتب ان تكون هناك احكام وقوانين تساهم في سرعة تنفيذ الحكم حتى لا يكون الضحية المشروع ...
طبعا تطبيق هذا الحل يواجهه بعض المشاكل ايضا مثل ضرورة وجود مراقبين على المشروع في مستوى جيد ... وضرورة وجود سهولة وسرعة للوصول الى حل النزاع .. الخ

المهم في الموضوع انه ليست هناك عصى سحرية تحل هذه المشكلة وهذا ليس بغريب فصناعة التشييد كلها مشاكل من هذا النوع او ذاك والحلول تأتي من واقع المشروع ... بمعنى انه ربما لا نجد حل مية بالمية وانما نجد حل يقلل من الاضرار ... 

اخيرا اشكر الاخ ايمن على تعليقة والاخ مووداا كذلك الذي ذكر موضوع ذو شجون ...


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السيد الاخ المحترم أبو صالح
كم سعدت بتعقيبك الرائع على الاخ مووداا اذا كان لى أن أشارك فى هذه النقطة فإنى أبدأ من جزء من كلام الاخ مووداا و هو "لايمكن للإدارة أن تغفل التعاقد مع المتنافس الأقل سعرا في حال إكتمال مستنداته لأن ذلك ممكن أن يضع الإدارة تحت طائلة المحاسبة من الجهات الرقابيز
" ورد الاخ أبو صالح "ويتم ذلك عن طريق Pre-qualification requirements" وهذه العملية وهى تعنى سبق التأهيل للمقاولين اى بمعنى آخر عملية إختيار المقاول الانسب لتنفيذ المشروع أنا أعنى الانسب وليس أفضل المقاولين من حيث جميع القدرات فمثلاً اذا اردت تنفيذ مشروع تقليدى من حيث الناحية الفنية فى التنفيذ والقدرة المالية والادارية فإن عند مستوى معين من المقاولين يمكن أن يحقق لى ما يتطلبه هذا المشروع فى هذه الحالة يتساوى لدى هذا المستوى من المقاولون و ما يفوقة فى القدرة ويكون الفيصل أشياء آخرى مثل الاقل سعراً
اذن مطلوب الان المشاركة معاً فى أمر هام وهو كيف نقيم المقاولين المتقدمين لمستوى معين من المشاريع 
بطريقة آخرى مطلوب وضع المعايير التى تستخدم لتقييم المقاولين من حيث ثلاث قدرات وهى 
1- القدرة الفنية
2- القدرة الادارية
3- القدرة المالية
مع إعطاء أوزان لكل معيار 
ويطلق على هذا التقييم الفنى 
ثم تقييم السعر
فى بعض المشاريع حسب طبيعتها يتم وضع وزن للتقييم الفنى و أخر للتقييم المالى ويكون التقييم النهائى محصلة هذين التقييمين وعادة تكون هذه المشاريع غير اعتيادية أى ذات طبيعة فنية عالية أو معقدة 
أما فى المشاريع الاعتيادية أو ذات الطبيعة الفنية المنخفضة يكون معايير التقييم الفنى للقبول أو الرفض أى من يحقق مستوى معين أو أعلى يتم قبوله ويدخل للمنافسة السعرية
و الان مطلوب التفاعل لوضع معايير تقييم كل قدرة من القدرات الثلاث المذكورة بعالية لأنها عملية فنية عالية المستوى وشكراً


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

الاستاذ المهندس عبدالمنعم سلام ... حياك الله 

تعقيب رائع وموفق .. ونقاط للحوار جميلة ومهمة جدا .. ولذلك اجد ان تقود النقاش حول هذا موضوع "التأهيل المسبق للمقاولين" في موضوع جديد تنشأه .. كي يستفيد الاعضاء من النقاش الجميل وايضا حتى يتسنى لنا الرجوع الى الموضوع وفهرسته بشكل اسرع ...


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 سبتمبر 2007)

احييكم جميعا على الحوار العلمي الفني الخبراتي المتصل

واود ان اذكر هنا ايضا 
ان سابقة الخبرة للشركات المقاولة 
يوجد بها ثغرة كبيرة
لمستها في العديد من الشركات التي لها خبرة سابقة في مشاريع تماثل المشروع المطروح للمناقصة

وهي ان قوة الشركة ونجاحها يكمن في عناصرها البشرية العاملة بها والمستمرة فيها
وليس بالمشاريع التي قامت بتنفيذها
وتلك العناصر ليست ثابتة وخصوصا في البلاد التي يعمل بها اجانب 

فتكون المفاجأة ان الشركة التي نفذت ونفذت وانهت مشاريع بشكل ممتاز في السابق
قد لا تستطيع ان تقوم بتنفيذ المشروع المماثل والمطروح للمناقصة
ويكون اختيارها حسب الخبرات التراكمية للشركة من المشاريع المنفذة

وهنا يبرز دور تقصي المعلومات الآني عن الشركة المقاولة المتقدمة بالعطاء

وفي الغالب
لا يتمكن جهاز ادارة المشروع من التعرف التفصيلي عن احوال الشركات الداخلية 
ويعتمدون على المعلومات المستندية والتي قد تكون غير مطابقة لما هو عليه الحال بالشركة

نقطة اخرى
وهي ان تدخل المالك او ممثله الغير مؤهل 
يفسد كثيرا من جهد فريق ادارة المشروع 

واذكر هنا في احد المشاريع بالرياض
ان ممثل المالك (غير مهندس) قام بالضغط على اقل الشركات سعرا وتم خفض المشروع من حوالي 8 ملايين الى 5 ملايين دون معرفة بضرورة تثبيت المواصفات الفنية او الكميات لنفس المشروع

واعتبر المالك انه حقق المعجزة في خفض التكاليف ما لم تحققه ادارة المشروع

وما كان من الشركة المقاولة الا ان لعبت في المواصفات وقدموا للمالك سعرا على اساس تلك المواصفات معتمدين على اوامر التغيير اثناء المشروع في حالة اصرار المشرف على المواصفات القياسية

* * *

كما اؤيد رأي اخونا الفاضل ابو صالح
بإفراد موضوع خاص بمعايير تقييم المقاولين واسس اختيارهم والاوزان النسبية لكل معيار 
للوصول الى ارشاد فني يكون تحت يد الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين بادارة المشاريع

مشكورين جميعا​


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الســــلام عليكم 
الاخ المحترم المهندس / أبو صالح
أعتز بثقتك الغالية لإدارة الحوار والتفاعل فى عملية التأهيل المسبق
نبدأ أولاً : بعملية التقييم للقدرة الفنية 
قبل البحث فى وضع المعايير ومدى فاعلية كل معيار فى قياس عامل من عوامل القدرة علينا الاجابة على سؤال هام وهو
ما هى عوامل القدرة الفنية التى ننشدها أن تتوفر فى المقاول لتنفيذ مشروع معين 
وسوف آخذ أو عامل من كلام الأخ المهندس نهر النيييل
1 - كفاءة وقدرة العاملين الفنية سواء الدائمين أو المرشحين من قبله على تنفيذ المشروع طبقاً للمواصفات المطلوبة مع العلم بأن هذا يعد أهم عامل من عوامل القدرة الفنية كما أشار الاخ نهر النيييل أما تخوفه من تبديل العاملين فهذا مفروض معالجته ضمن تصمييم المعايير لقياس هذا العامل
أرى أن نبدأ فى التفكير فى تصميم المعايير لهذا العامل ثم بعد ذلك ننتقل لعامل آخر 
رجاء ألا يتردد أى زميل مهما كانت خبرته صغيرة أو كبيرة فى المشاركة 
وشكراً للجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم عبدالمنعم سلام ..
لقد تم فتح موضوع جديد تحت عنوان "معايير تقييم المقاولين واسس اختيارهم ... دعوة للنقاش" لنقاش هذا الموضوع بتفاصيله .. ثم ترك هذا الموضوع "مواضيع من واقع ممارسة المهنة" لاستقطاب مواضيع اخرى مهمه ... اتمنى لك التوفيق في ادارة النقاش واثراء المعرفة .. وجزاك الله خيرا ..

الاخ الكريم نهر النيل ... رد في الصميم كما عودتنا جزاك الله خير .. ونأمل بالعديد من الامثلة الواقعية الاخرى في الموضوع الجديد ...


----------



## وليد رجب (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## CVLMASTER (2 أكتوبر 2007)

roads قال:


> الموضوع جد خطير و كنت قد اعانى من الجهة المالكة و انا اعتبر ممثلهاو بعض التدقيق التى كانت تمارسه على المقاول و لكن الست معى بان بعض المقاولين لا يراعون الله اتمنى على الله ان تكمل الموضوع لانه غاية فى الاهمية



نعم أخي الكريم
أوافقك الرأي ، ولقد مررت بعدة مشاريع كانت المخاطر الاساسية تتركز في المالك
أما أن هناك عدة مقاولين لا يراعون حق الله، فهذا موجود في كل مكان وزمان ولن ينتهي
إذن المتابعة الجادة هي الأفضل


----------



## CVLMASTER (2 أكتوبر 2007)

nagopc قال:


> اشكر السيد المشرف علي حسن ادراكة و بصيرتة
> 
> قبل ان نلعن المقاولين و نتهمهم بعدم مراعة الضمير و خلافة فلنناقش من هو المقاول ؟ حتي نستطيع ان نحكم عليه
> 
> ...



بارك الله لك أخي الكريم
ردك بالفعل رائع ويستخق الإشادة، كما يدل علي حسن تقييم للأمور وتحليل رائع للمعلومات
فعلاً لكي تتقدم المقاولات 
لابد من التخلي عن فكرة المقاول أبو لبدة
لابد للمالك أن يتخلي عن فكرة أن المقاول غشاش
ولقد واجهت ملاك للمشاريع تخفي بعض الفنيات أثناء العطاء حتي يقع فيها المقاول ما بين فقد سمعته أو فقد وخسارة ربح المشروع وأموال إضافية


----------



## الزعيم2000 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

> ولقد واجهت ملاك للمشاريع تخفي بعض الفنيات أثناء العطاء حتي يقع فيها المقاول ما بين فقد سمعته أو فقد وخسارة ربح المشروع وأموال إضافية


بالفعل أخى الكريم هذا يحدث لآغراض خبيثة ولكن للأسف الدائرة تكون على المالك و يتسبب هذا فى فشل المشروع غالبا.


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (2 أكتوبر 2007)

وَلَا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ فَهَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا سُنَّتَ الْأَوَّلِينَ فَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلاً وَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلاً }فاطر43


----------



## فخري صفدي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الاخوه جميعا
الفيديك هو شروط عامه تحافظ على التوازن بين ركائز العقد الثلاث المالك والاستشاري والمقاول ف وعند الاطلاع على محتويات الفيدك تجدها متوازنه بين الاطراف المذكوره ويعد الفيدك من اهم العقود المستعمله بالعالم والتي من خلالها تحدد واجبات الاستشاري وحقوق وواجبات المقاول والمالك وتعطي بالتفصيل حدود كل منهما وهو منصف ومنطقي لجميع الاطراف


----------



## فراس صبحا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nagopc (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*كورس في اسباب فشل المشروعات*

وجدتة في احد المنتديات و فضلت ان يرفق بالموضوع

http://www.optimum-management.com/vba/forumdisplay.php?f=4

و هو منتدي رائع ارجو ان يفيد و لهم ولكم الشكر


----------



## فخري صفدي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الاخوه الاكارم
ان امكن نسخه ويرد بالانجليزي لفبدك 99 وشكرا
فخري


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا علي التواصل


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت كل من له خبره في مجال البترول يتحدث عنها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 نوفمبر 2007)

هل من الممكن ان ننتقل بخطابنا الى ما هو دور المهندس في هذه الحالة سواء كان مع المقاول او مع المالك ولو امكن كل اخ يطرح وضع صادفة في الماضي او ازمات تجاوزها في المحك بين الاثنين


----------



## عالم البناء (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المواضيع الحلوة


----------



## ابومش كيان (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رياض450 (9 فبراير 2008)

برأيى ان المسؤولية فى التأخير وسوء مصنعية التنفيذ تتحملها اكثر من جهةوهى كالتالى.
1- المالك بسوء اختياره للمكتب المشرف وبحثه عن اقل سعر واقل عرض دائما
2- المشرف وذلك عندما يكون غير كفــؤ من ناحية عدم نصحه للمالك وعدم دراسة المشروع بكامل تفاصيله وعدم ترشيحه للمقاول المناسب ويضاف ايضا عامل الخبرة وعامل قوة الشخصية فى الموقع او ( الكسل )
3- المقاول ولديه عذر وليس دائما ( هل يعتقد المالك بأن المقاول سينفذ المشروع على نفقته الخاصة للمالك او بدون ان يحقق اى فائدة مادية ؟؟؟؟؟ ) 

ان من اهم الامور فى قطاع المشاريع هو ان يكون السعر معقول ومرتاح بحيث ينفذ المشروع باقل تكلفة وافضل مصنعية وتأمين ربح للمقاول لايقل عن 25%
فى بعض البلدان عند ترسية اى عطاء لايتم ترسيته على اقل سعر وانما على السعر الاقل الثالث .
ملاحظة يجب ان لايتم التعامل مع المقاول على انه حرامى


----------



## hammhamm44 (9 فبراير 2008)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## mh702 (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا ولو ان احد الاخوة لديه ترجمة عربية لكتب الفيديك الاربعة يا ريت يرفعها لكى تعم الفائدة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 فبراير 2008)

اذكر الجميع ان هذا الموضوع لإثراء الملتقى بمواضيع من واقع ممارسة المهنة ... فهل هناك المزيد من المواضيع التي نريد طرحها .. نحن في انتظار المزيد من المواضيع الهامه والتي سنفرد لها موضوعا خاصا يناقشها فهل ترشحوا موضوعا؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed elamir (14 أبريل 2008)

*مجهود رائع*

مشكور يا أخي على الكتاب

محمد الامير : مصمم إضاءة

www.kandilprojects.co.cc


----------



## رؤى العراقي (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عضوة جديدة في هذا المنتدى و في المرحلة الاخيرة من دراستي للهندسة التي موضوع بحث التخرج هو عن ادارة المشاريع لذالك لايسعني سواى الشكر على المواضيع المطروحة للتزود بالمعلومات التي لا استطيع ان اعرفها بمفردي ولا استطيع المناقشة فيها


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (17 مايو 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## عكاشة حباتر (14 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع شائك وانا اعمل حاليا كمهندس مالك لاحد البنوك بالسعوديه بس الواحد اللي بيشوفه من المقاولين يجعلك متحفز دائما ضدهم ولكن بالاصول والعقود ومع الاسف الاداره عندي تريد انهاء المشروعات باي شكل مما جعل المقاولين يلعبون علي هذا الوتر وفي نفس الوقت عندي استشاري متقاعس واي مشكله يحولها لي مباشره دون وضع اي حلول لها


----------



## رياض450 (14 يونيو 2008)

يا اخى قبل توقيع العقد ادرسه جيدا وافعل المستحيل لافضل فائدة لك ولشركتك او من تمثل ، لكن عند توقيع العقد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جاء دور التنفيذ فعلى ممثل المالك ان يتابع ضبط الوجودة وحسن مصنعية التنفيذ والتزام المقاول ببنوود العقد واما المقاول فيبدأ دوره فى البحث عن النقاط الخلافيه وعن اى تناقض بين المخططات وجداول الكميات واختلاف البنود وهنا يظهر قوة ومهارة المقاول والاشراف فى ضبط الاوامر التغييرية والتعويضات للمقاول.

ومقولة معروفة فى سوق التنفيذ صحتين للشاطر( طبعا فى الحلال)


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى الأخ المهندس /هشام منير على طرح موضوع عملية الإشراف على المشاريع وأنا لي ملاحظات بحكم عملي بمكاتب الإشراف وكذلك بالجهات الحكومية على بعض الأمور الفنية المتعلقة بالمشروع :-
1- لابد أولا من دراسة العقود الخاصة بالمقاولين وربطها بالعقود الخاصة بمكاتب الأشراف وبالتالي يمكن أن يسير المشروع حسب المدة والشروط والمواصفات المطلوبة.
2- ضرورة وضع الشروط الخاصة من حيث الخبرات السابقة لكل من المقاول والمكتب الإستشاري بنفس مجال المشروع المنفذ .
3- عمل اختبارات وهو أمر ضروري لجهاز الإشراف وجهاز المقاول.
4- إعداد كراسة المشروع إعدادا جيداً , بحيث أن لايكون هناك مجال لتفسيرها كيف ما يشاء الجهاز الفني سواءاً الجهة المالكة أو المكتب المشرف أو المقاول. 
5- وهو الأهم على جميع الجهاز العامل بالمشروع أن يؤدي الأمانة المطلوبة منه ومخافة الله في السر والعلن وأن يعلم ان هذا المشروع عند الإنتهاء منه سوف يستفيد منه أشخاص آخرون .
وتقبلوا تحياتي أخوكم المهندس / أسامة


----------



## ابويونس (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود 
**إلى الامامarab-eng


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير وزادكم علما وعملا


----------



## anwerbasha (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

* جزاكم الله خير يا إخوان*


----------



## سعيد نهاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور يا اخى والله على مجهودك*​


----------



## أسامة الداية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :

بداية إن كل ماجاء في النقاشات السابقة من قبل السادة المهندسين هو صحيح ولاسيما تحليل السيد المشرف .
وإنني إذ أضيف وباختصار شديد أن شبكة العلاقات والإجراءات والدراسات الفنية والحقوقية والإدارية في المشاريع الهندسية قبل إحالة المشروع واختيار المتعهد هي الأساس في تنظيم كافة الأعمال لاحقاً , والتي تنجز غالباً على عجلٍ , ومما يؤدي الى دراسة هندسية منقوصة او إلى مخططات غير متوافقة مع بعضها البعض , عدا الغموض الذي يرافق بعض الشروط الفنية الخاصة ,أو التشدد بالشروط الفنية و الحقوقية إلى حدود لاتتناسب مع المنطق الهندسي و العلمي .
ما أريد قوله هنا أن إختيار المالك لمهندسه هو حجر الأساس في إنجاح المشروع أو فشله .....
أما بالنسبة للمهندس المشرف الذي يأتي دوره لاحقاً فإضافة لخبرته العلمية المطلوبه كما ذكر في مداخلة السادة الزملاء سابقاً فيجب أن يكون من أولى مهامه (وهذا ما أقترحه ) هي حل الخلافات على أرض الواقع بين المتعهد والمالك و بالتالي المحافظة على حقوق الطرفين ......


----------



## ابو الأمين (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابونور سمور (25 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على النقاشات والمواضيع الساخنه فى عالمنا الهندسى واخلاقياته ومناهجه وسياساته


----------



## hanna sabra (19 فبراير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المواضيع القيمة


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ويعطيك الله الف عافيه


----------



## أسامة م ز (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الموضوع شيق وأود أن أضيف نقطة مهمة جدا، كأفضل ممارسة في أغلب الوقت حسب مصطلح ال pmi في كتاب الpmbok فإنه لايمكن البدء بكتابة العقد إلا بعد الإنتهاء من تحليل المخاطر خلال مرحلة التخطيط وهنا لدينا مستووين من العقود:
1- عقد المالك للمقاول الرئيسي (مع إشراك الإستشاري)
حيث يقوم فريق العمل الخاص بالمالك بتحليل المخاطر ووضع خطط إستراتيجية للرد على هذه المخاطر وأحد أهم مخرجات هذه الخطط الإستراتيجية هي (الردود على المخاطر المتعلقة بالإتفاقيات التعاقدية).
وكأمثلة على هذه المخاطر - وفاة أحد العمال في موقع العمل - حصول حريق في الموقع - إضراب عمال المقاول عن العمل - عدم إلتزام المقاول بتقديم التقرير الشهري في موعده - وجود أخطاء فنية في تصاميم الإستشاري - عدم كفاءة مهندس الإستشاري المقيم -.....إلخ)
2- عقد مقاولي الباطن مع المقاول الرئيسي وهي شبيهة من ناحية المبدأ بالبند الأول وتحتاج لتحليل مخاطر.

فمن خلال تحليل المخاطر والخروج بالوثيقة التي ذكرتها التي ستضاف للعقد كشروط وأحكام (مثل التأمين والشروط الجزائية وغيرها) تكون المخاطر في حدها الأدنى.

وهنا أيضاً لابد أن أضيف أنه من خلال تحليل المخاطر نستطيع أن نصل إلى تصور واضح جداً للمعايير المطلوبة ونظام التثقيل المناسب لإختيار المقاول وأيضا تحديد شروط العقد المناسبة وذلك حسب طبيعة كل مشروع على حدة.

إدارة المخاطر ليست خيار، من الممكن أن نمارسه أو لا، إذا كان فعلا هدفنا تحقيق نجاح المشروع فيجب إدارة المخاطر، ماهي إدارة المخاطر وكيف تتم فهذا موضوع طويل ولايمكن التطرق له ببعض السطور القليلة.

لدي سؤال مهم لذوي الإطلاع الجيد على الفيديك وعلى شروطه وبنوده، هل من الممكن أن تغطي بنود الفيديك كل المخاطر المحتملة بالمشروع؟ فعلى علمي أن كل مشروع يجب أن تدرس مخاطره لأنه فريد بطبيعته وبالتالي يمكن إختيار ماهو مناسب من بنود الفيديك ماهو مناسب، ومن ثم إضافة الشروط والأحكام المتعلقة بخصوصية المشروع أم أنا مخطيء؟ يرجى من الأخوة أصحاب الخبرة في هذا الموضوع الإفادة.

بهذه المناسبة أود أن يأخذ المشرف موضوعي بعين الإعتبار وإضافة إدارة المخاطر كموضوع مستقل للنقاش لأنه موضوع كبير ومبهم على الكثيرين ممن يعملون في الإدارة ويحتاج إلى خبرات الأخوة المهندسين ليضيفوا له القيمة المرجوة - وسأكون من المشاركين المهتمين هذا إذا لم يكن قد أضيف من قبل.

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## BASSAMSA (8 مايو 2009)

ارى ان الموضوع جيد ولكن لا بد من معرفة اصول ادارة المشاريع بشكل علمي وعملي من قبل جميع العاملين في هذا المجال للحصول على الافضل دون القاء التهم هن وهناك.


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية وفقك الله


----------



## jamutair (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لجميع من شارك بالموضوع وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## خليفة سعيد (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الوضيحي (23 يناير 2010)

لماذا لا تشكل لجنة فرعية وتختص بمراقبة المهندسين ومنحهمة رخص بمزاولة النشاط بعد اجراء لهم الاختبارات وتكون هذه اللجنة تحت مضلة جمية المهندسين


----------



## mahmoud saada (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
المعماري هشام
انا ايضا خريج الزقازيق بنها حاليا هندسة شبرا 83كهرباء قوي من اسكندرية
اسأل عن دورات ادارة المشاريع
عملت بالسعودية لمدة 18 سنة تقريبا وحاليا بشركة الكهرباء


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (21 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم علي الرؤيه المتميزه للموضوع


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 فبراير 2010)

بعض المشاكل التي تصاحب طرح وتنفيذ وإستلام المشاريع:
1.	تجزئة المشاريع إلى بنود جاءت نتيجة طول سلسلة الإجراءات الإدارية للمشاريع الكبيرة ولكن هذه التجزئة كان لها مساوئها وأهمها الآتي:
√	تصبح المشاريع قزمية لا تشارك بها الشركات الكبيرة و أغلب الشركات المشاركة بتلك المشاريع تفتقر إلى مقومات المقاول الناجح.
√	تشتت نشاط المهندسين في الإشراف على المقاولين المنفذين وحل مشاكل تنفيذ كل بند.
√	في العادة المقاولين المنفذين للمشاريع الكبيرة يمكن أن يستوعبوا تنفيذ بعض الأعمال الغير مذكورة في مجال العمل التعاقدي وهذه الأعمال لا يتم إستيعابها في المشاريع الصغيرة.
√	الشروط العامة قد لا تنطبق على المشاريع الصغيرة . 
2.	طول المدة بين طرح المشروع وتسليم الموقع يؤدي إلى الآتي:
√	سعي المقاولين إلى التنصل من بعض مسئولياتهم التعاقدية التي قد لا تذكر صراحة بمستندات المشروع ولكن تعتبر من الأصول والعرف الهندسي و إستغلال أي ثغرة بمجال العمل والشروط التعاقدية وذلك بهدف الحفاظ على عائده المتوقع من المشروع.
√	تفاقم المشكلة الفنية موضوع المعالجة وبالتالي إلى عدم تغطية مجال العمل لبعض الجوانب.
3.	قابلية تفسير بعض البنود التعاقدية لأكثر من معني أدي إلى التأخر في إستلام بعض المشاريع.
4.	عدم تفاهم بعض لجان الإستلام الإبتدائي لمهام عملها من تأخر في إعطاء الملاحظات إلى المطالبة بتنفيذ بعض الأعمال ليست من ضمن بنود مجال العمل التعاقدي مما قد يضيع حق الشركة في تنفيذ الملاحظات التي هي من ضمن بنود مجال العمل التعاقدي. 
5.	تدخل بعض الجهات غير الفنية في تنفيذ المشاريع دون دراية كافية بل ومحاولة التشكيك في قدرة المهندسين.
6.	عدم تشجيع طواقم الإشراف على المشاريع الناجحة.
7.	عدم وصول وكلاء توريد المواد أو الموزعين المحليين إلى المستوي المطلوب والمتوافق مع الشروط العامة المتعلقة بإشتراطات توريد المواد على سبيل المثال توفير شهادات إختبار للمواد.
8.	عدم إلمام أغلب المهندسين بطرق التفاوض مع المقاولين والفشل في تمثيل المالك وعدم تهيئة بعض المهندسين نفسياً للإشراف حيث يخضع الإشراف في بعض الأحيان إلى أحد هاتين الحالتين: التشدد المفرط أو التساهل المفرط.
9.	إنتشار ثقافة العداء للمقاولين.


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 مارس 2010)

الموضوع حقا مهم جدا


----------



## مخطط للنجاح (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (29 أبريل 2010)

*تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب*

تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووووور الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووووووووور
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووووور الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## lo2yking (20 يونيو 2010)

*thank u very much*


----------



## mbhussein (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر جميع الاخوه المشاركين في النقاش في هذا الموضوع المهم فاريد ان اضيف نقطه مهمه جدا لاهميتها في جميع المشاريع الا وهي مساله اهميه الوقت وكيفيه حسابه في تنفيذ المشاريع لان الوقت معناه الكلفه وانا احد المشرفين على احد المشاريع الذي لم يحتسب المهندس المنفذ اهميه الوقت وكيفيه تنفيذ على ارض الواقع مما كلف المشروع اربعه اضعاف الكلفه المعده للمشروع وادخلنا في مشاكل وخسارات كبيره واكرر شكري وتقديري لجميع الاخوه والمشرفين تقبلوا فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر لك مرورك الكريم اخ ليث..وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو خالد2 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووور ما قصرت


----------



## bashar abutaha (24 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلموعلى المرفقات


----------



## eemy (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي لك اخي هشام ولجميع اخوتي المشاركين في هذا النقاش الجميل والمثمر
واسمحولي ان ابدي رأيا متواضعا في هذا الموضوع منبثق عن خبرة 13 سنة في هذا المجال وعملي كمحكم دولي في عقود الانشاءات ( فيديك )
تبدأ المشاكل المنبثقة في اي عقد منذ اعداده واعداد المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة لنطاق العمل .. نلاحظ في الكثير من العقود عدم تحديد دقيق للمتطلبات النابعه اما عن عدم خبرة الاستشاري او معد العقد اي كان في اعداد مثل هذه الاعمال .. او تعمد مع الأسف بعض الاستشاريين حجب بعض الامور الخفية الخاصة بالموقع او غيره وذلك حتى يتركها في ملعب المقاول الذي ان لم يكن صاحب بصيرة سوف يقع فريسة لها.

والسبب الاخر .. هو المقاول الذي للأسف بات في يومنا هذا لم يمتلك الخبرة العلمية اولا قبل العملية لادارة العقد وفهم متطلباته وخباياه وتفسير المتطلبات بشكل دقيق ، ولم يملك الخبرة العملية ربما لأنه جديد في مجال مهنته وهذا طبيعي مما يفتح مجالا للمشرف على المشروع تغليطه او مطالبته بامور ربما لا يستحقها الاستشاري او المالك واعتبر ان هذا خطأ مكتب المقاولات الذي بات للأسف يستخدم مهندسين جدد كونهم لا يكلفونه رواتب عاليه كمهندس صاحب خبره طويله في هذا المجال بينما الصحيح ان يضم المكتب الاثنين معا حتى يتاح لأحد ان يعلم الاخر

او اعتقاد بعض المقاولين انهم يتعاملون مع اشخاص ربما لم يكونوا على مستوى ذكائهم في التنصل من بعض الامور التي ربما يمررها الاستشاري دون الانتباه لها او ربما لاسباب اخلاقية نأسف لها

والأمر الاخر .. ايضا هو قلة التواصل الحاصل بين الطرفين اثناء دراسة العقد حيث انني استغرب ان الكثير من المقاولين الذين يتبادر لديهم الكثير من الاستفسارت اثناء دراسة المشروع وقبل تقديم عروضهم ولا يرفقون هذه الملاحظات مع عروضهم لحماية انفسهم من الوقوع في امور مستقبلية اثناء التنفيذ فيستطيع عند ثبوت صحة كلامه وملاحظاته السابقه ان يطالب بمستحقاته المالية دون مشاكل

ومن المشاكل الاخرى .. ايضا ان مكاتب المقاولين التي باتت تحوي صاحب الخبره والمتطفلين علي هذه المهنة من اصحاب الاموال الذي لا يفكرون سوى في الربح ادت الى ظهور منافسة حادة غير شريفة مع الاسف وغير عادلة عند تقديم الاسعار فيظلم صاحب السعر المعتدل والذي قضى وقته في دراسة المشروع وبناء تصور معين لما يطرأ على المشروع من تغيرات اثناء التنفيذ بصاحب المصلحة الذي لا يهمه سوى انه استولى على هذا العطاء او العقد باي طريقة دون النظر الى الناحية الفنية وهذه مسؤوليه الدولة وكيفية اعطاء رخص لمكاتب لا تمتلك الامكانيات المطلوبة

وبالطبع هناك اسباب اخرى سأوافيكم بها لاحقا
وارجوا الا يتضايق احد مما ذكرت فبالطبع لا اقصد الجميع فهناك ما شاء الله مكاتب تحترم عملها ومهندسون اصحاب بصر وبصيرة فائقة ولكنني اذكر العيوب حتى تعالج
شاكرة سعة صدركم

المهندسة . ايمان


----------



## Israa Abbas (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kardash (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات للافادة


----------



## eng/waleed (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Jamal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## eng_ashour81 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اضم صوتى الى صوت المهندس هشام محمد سمير 
بصراحة كلامة اجمع واوجز كل المطروح للنقاش
م . محمد سمير


----------



## nofal (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامه المصراوى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> اخونا الفاضل م هشام سمير​
> 
> ما يجب ان نتوصل اليه كثير
> وكم هي الواجبات المتروكة​
> ...


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع شيق و مهم
شكرا لكم


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## سعد شاكر (5 يناير 2011)

كل التوفيق لك زميلي العزيز


----------



## صمت العراق الحزين (6 يناير 2011)

انا حديثة التخرج واعمل بالادارة الهندسية للمشاريع (اي القسم الفني)التي نشرف عليها و واجهت صعوبة كبيرة للغاية في السيطرة والتعامل مع المقاولين و المهندسين المقيمين ولكن اليوم اعتبر ان على المهندس المدني ان يعمل في هذا المجال اولا قبل ان ينزل للموقع حتى يكون لديه المام بالجوانب الادارية والفنية واتخاذ القرارات والعواقب المترتبة عن هذه القرارات ,مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Mo'az (17 مايو 2011)

ممكن اعرف اسماء و عناوين اى موردين فى مجال الانشاءات فى قطر


----------



## nagopc (31 أغسطس 2011)

*و اخيرا construction extension to the pmbok guide*

construction extension to the pmbok guide
متخصص في المجال الهتدسي
دون باس وورد و ارجو الاضاقة و ليس الشكر فالشكر الي الله فقط و نحن وسائل فقط
و لا نضيع الموضوع بردود شكرا فقط الشكر يكون عمليا
و ادعوا لي
mesho osman at facebook


----------



## صباح المشعل (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا معلومات قيمه


----------



## adeb11 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع هام جدا وياريت يستفاد منه الجميع سواء كان مالكا او استشاريا او مقاولا
واحببت ان اضيف بعض النقاط :
1- اتمنى من المهندسين اصحاب الخبرات الجيدة ان يقدموا للمهندسين الجدد بعض ماعندهم لكي تستمر دورة التطور ولاتقف عند احد ، 
2- اتمنى ممن اكرمهم الله سبحانه بالمال ان لاينظروا الى عمل تجارة البناء اوالمقاولات انه ربح فقط ، ويتعاموا عن الجانب الحضاري والاخلاقي 
3- اتمنى من اي مهندس يعمل في شركة مقاولات ان يحكم ضميره ولايستحي من سؤال احد عن اي شي يجهله ويتعلم من اصحاب المهن احيانا،وطلب العلم ليس عيبا ، ولايضعف امام اغراء المال ويغلبه الشيطان ببيع ضميره مقابل حفنة من االمال
4- اتمنى ان تتغير نظرة المهندس المشرف او المهندس ممثل المالك الى مهندس المقاول على انه اقل منهم خبرة وفهما فربما كان العكس 
5- اتمنى من كل كان قدره ان يعمل في هذه المهنة : ان يطور نفسه علميا وبشكل مستمر وان يطور اخلاقه بنفس الحجم وان يتعامل مع هذه المهنة على انها مهنة حضارية بدات من اقدم العصور واثارها تبقى و تبقى وان يراعي الله في عمله ويتذكر العبرة فيمن سبقه سواء كان مالكا او استشاريا او مقاولا او صاحب مهنة


----------



## كامل جرجيس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## nasserbalkhi (9 يناير 2012)

تم بعون الله تاسيس مؤسسة صغيرة متخصصة في ادارة المشاريع بالرياض نقوم فيها بعمل خطة project control كاملة من عمل برنامج زمنية و تقارير الانجاز و تحليل الاسعار بناء على جدول الكميات العقدي و الحقيقي المتوقع و عمل cash flow الداخل و الخارج in و out و كذلك look a head و تحديد كافة الموارد اللازمة من عمالة و مواد و معدات و المساعدة في اوامر الشراء و مراجعة المشروع و تحديد نقاط القوة و الضعف و بالتالي عمل مراقبة التكاليف و عمل cost code كنظام متكامل مع المالية لضبط تكاليف المشروع و نتطلع للتعاقد مع شركات المقاولات او مع المالك مباشرة او مكتب الاشراف و نرجب بكل استفساراتكم


----------



## sayedahmed330 (20 يناير 2012)

صراحة نقاش فعال واكثر من رائع
وأنا من واقع خبرتي البسيطة أرى ان دور الإستشاري هو الأهم على الإطلاق ، لأنه يملك كل خيوط العملية الإنشائية ، بداية من التصميم واعداد الواصفات ثم بنود العقد العامة والخاصة....إلى اختيار المقاول الجيد


----------



## eng naglaa99 (2 فبراير 2012)

انا مهندسه مدنيه وابحث عن عمل ارجوكم المساعده


----------



## idres almsmare (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## nagopc (31 مارس 2012)

نشكرك علي اثرائك للموضوع .. و طلب شخصي انهين دورات التحكيم بالمركز العربي للتحكيم و اريد ان ازداد معرفة علمية و عمليه هل يمكن مساعدتي ..... و لك الشكر


----------



## ABDLL6 (2 أبريل 2012)

اخونا الفاضل مهندس اشرف من هذة الجمله فى هذه المشاركة 
- يجد المشرف نفسه في حيص بيص
لا هي امواله ليتسامح في اعتمماد ماهو غير مطابق 
ولا هو يجد المقاول الذي يقدم له المواد المطابقة
ولا هو قادر على اللحاق بالمدة الزمنية للتنفيذ التي تعني المالك والمشرف كمتضامنين 
منها ادرك انك مهندس مشرف يابامهندس مطلوب من المهندس المشرف ليس قارىء نصوص بل يأخذ قرارة لحل مشكله العقد فى حينه والا اصبح المشروع فى حكم التأخير او السحب لا قدر الله
​


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (3 أبريل 2012)

*مجهود رائع ،،، جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mohy-eldin (8 مايو 2012)

شركة عالمية تحتاج للتخصصات الاتية:

مهندسين تخطيط و متابعة
مهندسين مكتب فني

من 3-8 سنوات خبرة


One of the leading international construction groups, with worldwide diversified activities, having offices in 17 contry worldwide, have vacancies for
Planning Engineers
Project control Engineers

Requirements 7 qualification

Engineering degree
from 3 to 8 years of experience in the construction field
proficiency of written and spoken english

please send your CV to [email protected]
​


----------



## fuadalnasseri (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jmergani (12 أبريل 2013)

*رد: للحديث بقية*

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ElMazagangy (12 مايو 2013)

*رد: للحديث بقية*

شكراً على الحوار


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 مايو 2013)

معلومات استفدت منها كثيرا


----------



## shala7 (28 مايو 2013)

شكرررررا ياباشا


----------



## جلكسات (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: للحديث بقية*

موضوع قمة في الاهمية 
ونظرا لاقامتي بالولايات المتحدة فان هذا
النوع من العقود غير معمول به على حد علمي
وعرفتي به متواضعة


----------



## مسة ولاتمسه (12 فبراير 2014)

موضوع شيق وكل لة تجربة ... وهذة الطفرة في كثرة طرح المشاريع لكل قطاع يتغذى على وزارة المالية بالسعودية 


اما نحن في السعودية 
قرأت للأخوة المهندسين اسباب نفسية بين اطراف المشروع فردوة الى عقد وغرز بالراس وحرمان بالصغر وقد يكون فشل المشروع احدهم كان يأكل اظافرة في سن الثالثة !!!!


خذ الصافي مني مع تقديري واستفادتي من ماكتب
في السعودية - القطاعات الحكومية
1- وجود لوبي مقاولات يجعل اقرار الكادر الهندسي مستحيل لدرجة انة قد يستخدم شبكات من علاقاتة والدعم اللوجستي لإستمرار وأدة اعلامياً 
للتوضيح هذا اللوبي الخفي اشبة بلوبي ملاك النقليات بطول وعرض مساحة السعودية اذا استمروا في قمع انشاء قطارات النقل الحديثة والمجدية 

2- وزارة المالية اذا ارجع وفر من قطاع انقصوة في الموازنة القادمة او طلبوا افادة دقيقة لماذا طلب ابتداء هذا البلغ ولم يقدر انة اكبر من امكاناتة 
الحقيقة انة لايملك كوادر من اهل المنطقة بكفاءة واراد ان يعمل مشاريع ناجحة مبنية على بنود قدرت كمياتها بأنزالها على مواقعها اثناء دراسة

 المشروع ، فلم يسعف هذا الطيب الوقت وببساطة الطيب ان اراد ان يسرق بعد فوات الوقت لم يقدر !!!

3-لاحظ كل قطاع لة اتباع من المقاولين فمثلا البلديات المتوسطة يحبون الرقم 4 والمشاريع تطرح جملة وترسى بنفس الفترة وتسلم مواقعها بنفس الاسبوع 
حيث يتم الاجتماع مع مجموعة المقاولين ومندوب المركز الفاسد بالبلدية ليتم توزيع عادل ومن طمع اثنان بمشروع اهل الصلح والمندوب يحلون الاشكال ( كم تشيل وتطلع ) ويبداء المزاد بكنترول المندوب .... مثلاً مشروع اعلى تقدير لة 20 مليون واقل قيمة 13 مليون يدخل الحبايب ب 19.5مليون الى 22مليون والمستهدف ب 19.499 مليون كأقل سعر !!!
( قد تتسأل كيف لو دخل مقاول واراد المنافسة بلا مركز ولا دوائر مرتزقة ) لن يستطيع فقد اصبح عرف عند كبار المقاولين وصغارهم وان اصر سهلو امورة بمشروع صغير وارباح سريعة وان صدقهم واخذة يطبقون علم الهندسة على المسكين وعلم الادارة فان اخطاء ازالوة او ربوة ليكبر ويضموة لل 4 او احتياط جاهز هههههه
طبعا نرجع للمركز الذي يأخذ حقة وحقوق سلسلة اكبر منة قبل وضع نقطة قلم للمشروع 
ثم تبداء الاجراءات والسلسة تطول وتضعف ثم تظعف حتى يظلم احدهم لانهم سرقو ولم يصلة الدوروووووفيأخذ حقة ميداني من ظهر البنود او المواصفات او التوقيعات او كلاهما فالمولد قائم حتى العامل قد يبذل جهدة بتركيب الكيابل ثم يسرقها غداً ثم ينام الجميع ويتعذر ال 20 مليون ويصبح رقم من 1000 مشروع متعثر
المشروع مع التنافس العادل والتنفيذ المصنعي حسب ماطلب منة بوضوح معقول يقدر 7 وهامش ربع 2 مليون ويسلم لينتفع بة

ال20 تصبح 15 ثم 13 ثم 1 ثم 0.7 ثم 0.5 ثم 0.3 ثم 0.2 ثم 0.1 >>> الخ حتى يصل لرقم stable infinity loop
كم بقي 

سينفذ من ال 20 مليون 2 مليون بتوقيعات واعتمادات نظامية وارسال خطابات بان الميزانية لاتناسب نموا الاعمال مدعومة بدراسات من مهندسين مميزين هنا او بالخارج ويجيرها احد منعم بتوقيقة وهو لم يقرأها والمطالبة باكثر ويصرف اكثر



الكثير الكثير غصت فية وكدت اهللك او قد حسب اني في وقت كنت من الهالكين ونسيا منسيا 
فلله الفضل والمنة ولارض الشام ثرى مواقف وهجرة 
=============
في جملة واحدة
( معك علبة ببسي وكنت مقبلاً على حدود الامارات من السعودية خلصت العلبة وفتحت الشباك ورميتها)
افرض انها خلصت بعد دخولك للامارات .... لاتقول بسيطة قصة الشباك هنا يوجد 500 درهم ههههه)

نفس الشخص ونفس العلبة وامتار بينهما
============


الفساد وسرق المال العام اصبح مرجلة وفخار ناهيك عن حلالة وحرامة اما من عرف ان الله سيعزلة بيوم التغابن ويحاسبة وحدة فذاك عندهم شقي وغبي وهو حقيقتاَ كيس حكيم فطن تقي هناك هناك 

مالا يصلح للنشر شي البتة لايطاق نشرة لهولة وعظم جرمة



:28::28:لاأشد عنان حبري ان سال واكتفي بالاعتذار عن ماخذت من وقتكم ​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

أعتقد بأنك ستهتم وتستمتع بقراءة هذه الصفحة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=430876&referrerid=318626


من...
nasserbalkhi


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## ابو محمد صلاح (2 يوليو 2014)

من ناحية المبدأ فاننا ندور فى حلقة مفرغة الاستشارى او المقاول ومن الخبرة العملية السبب الرئيسى هو فى نظام العطاءات وترسية المناقصة على اقل سعر دون النظر الى التكلفة التقديرية للمشروع وهذا دور المكتب المصمم الذى يقوم بعمل المقايسة التقديرية وعليه يجب على المالك وضع النكلفة التقديرية السليمة فى الاعتبار حيث انها المؤشر على حسابات وتقديرات مقدم العطاء ويجب كتابة العقود بلغة صريحة ملزمة ولا يوجد فيها لبس او تاويلات متعددة بحيث يكون كل طرف متفهم لهذه التفسيرات حيث ان المفروض ان ممثل المالك والمقاول مهنسين ولا بد من التعاون حتى يتم نهو المشروع بالصورة المشرفة للطرفين


----------



## عبدة المهندس (18 أكتوبر 2014)

thank you so mouch


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 سبتمبر 2015)

توفى اليوم الى رحمة الله

المهندس هشام سمير
صاحب هذا الموضوع 
و الذي كان بمعرف :  nagopc

ندعو الله له بالرحمة و ان يسكنه الله فسيح جناته

البقاء لله
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


----------



## nofal (21 سبتمبر 2015)

رحمة الله عليه


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (6 أكتوبر 2015)

نسأل الله له الرحمة و أن يدخله فسيح جناته


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لكم مهندسونا الأفاضل على هذه المواضيع المفيدة ولو لم يكن النت عندنا في اليمن بطيء لكنا شاركناكم بما عندنا


----------

